# Time well wasted



## Edward Campbell

Do you suppose, Mike, that you could whip up a little software module which would divide the time spent on army.ca by one’s age (determined by one’s DOB from one’s profile) to indicate what percentage of one’s life has been spent here?  Mine would be about 1/8th of 1% because I’m an old timer (65_ish_) but a (relative) newcomer (16 months) here.  This might replace the “Total time logged in” line and it might say something like: “Do you know you have spent X% of your life here on army.ca?”

BTW, Mike, it is time well "wasted "- great place for us old farts to keep abreast of what's happening in and to the CF.  Kudos to you and the DS for a job well done.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks Edward, I get a lot of enjoyment out of meeting folks I would otherwise have no reason to converse with, so there's a selfish side to this whole affair. 

For those who want to get a sense for how much time you've wasted, take a look at one of these pages:

http://army.ca/php/timewasted.php
http://navy.ca/php/timewasted.php
http://air-force.ca/php/timewasted.php
http://milnet.ca/php/timewasted.php

You need to be logged in to the appropriate site before the stats will show up.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.7137 %   

I can't wait for the back pay........ :cheers:


----------



## Michael OLeary

Brilliant.

Time wasted for Michael O'Leary

Birtday	1962-04-29 (15992 Days, 23 Hours, 50 Minutes)
Date Registered	Tuesday, 13 June 2000 00:00 (2068 Days, 0 Hours, 50 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	59 Days, 10 Hours, 47 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca	12.9309 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	2.8747 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.3717 %

PS: Mike, you misspelled Birthday.


Now, for that real comparison, how do we see Infanteer's stats?
Maybe the highest set of stats should always show for comparison.

How about mean time on line between posts?


----------



## Kat Stevens

Birtday	1961-05-26 (16331 Days, 0 Hours, 51 Minutes)
Date Registered	Wednesday, 10 November 2004 23:58 (455 Days, 23 Hours, 53 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	42 Days, 14 Hours, 3 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca	2.7922 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	9.339 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.2608 %

Holy crap!  I didn't spend this much time with my wife..... another mystery solved!


----------



## Pea

Time wasted for Card_11

Birthday 1986-08-11 (7123 Days, 1 Hours, 9 Minutes) 
Date Registered Wednesday, 01 December 2004 18:11 (435 Days, 5 Hours, 57 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 28 Days, 11 Hours, 5 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 6.1104 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.5393 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3996 % 

So that's why I get nothing accomplished at home anymore.... ;D


----------



## c.jacob

Time wasted for Jacob


Birtday 1985-04-13 (7608 Days, 0 Hours, 17 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 06 December 2005 06:16 (65 Days, 18 Hours, 0 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 3 Days, 18 Hours, 24 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 0.8642 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 5.7291 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0495 % 

...Not bad for a rookie


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

3 days??...phfffth 

Total Time Logged In 79 Days, 17 Hours, 5 Minutes


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Time wasted for recceguy


Birtday 1953-07-25 (19193 Days, 2 Hours, 43 Minutes) 
Date Registered Sunday, 08 April 2001 00:00 (1769 Days, 2 Hours, 43 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 57 Days, 14 Hours, 6 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 9.2174 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.2552 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3 %


----------



## Kirkhill

Time wasted for Kirkhill


Birtday 1956-01-28 (18276 Days, 2 Hours, 32 Minutes) 
Date Registered Friday, 16 January 2004 00:00 (756 Days, 2 Hours, 32 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 32 Days, 21 Hours, 6 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 4.1371 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 4.3485 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1799 % 

Crikey but I feel much better now after looking at the numbers for some of you lot.  I was beginning to think my wife might be right and that I had a problem.   I've got to go some to catch up to Kat.

Cheers. ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Well, I might as well own up to it:

Time wasted for Mike Bobbitt

Birthday	1973-08-02 (11880 Days, 9 Hours, 45 Minutes)
Date Registered	Monday, 12 June 2000 00:00 (2069 Days, 9 Hours, 45 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	133 Days, 23 Hours, 22 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca	17.4187 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	6.474 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	1.1277 %

I wonder if I should do a calculation based on just waking hours... now that would be scary...


----------



## muffin

Time wasted for muffin

Birthday	1978-08-27 (10029 Days, 9 Hours, 51 Minutes)
Date Registered	Tuesday, 13 December 2005 13:45 (58 Days, 19 Hours, 6 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	4 Days, 16 Hours, 18 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca	0.5862 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	7.9589 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0467 %


Well for 2 months I'll say it is ok haha

muffin


----------



## Drummy

Time wasted for Drummy


Birthday 1938-10-02 (24603 Days, 8 Hours, 40 Minutes)

Date Registered Monday, 20 November 2000 23:00 (1907 Days, 9 Hours, 40 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 39 Days, 12 Hours, 9 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 7.7526 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.0712 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1606 % 

I'm trying to catch up to some of you folks, but it's hard to do.   ;D

Drummy


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Drummy... you'll never catch up with a birthday like that!


----------



## Sig_Des

Time wasted for Sig_Des


Birthday 1984-09-03 (7830 Days, 10 Hours, 20 Minutes) 
Date Registered Saturday, 29 November 2003 23:00 (803 Days, 10 Hours, 20 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 10 Days, 22 Hours, 7 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 10.2604 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.3594 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1395 %

I've been registered for over 10% of my life....scary


----------



## geo

Time wasted for geo


Birthday 1954-06-26 (18857 Days, 10 Hours, 41 Minutes) 
Date Registered Thursday, 03 February 2005 23:11 (371 Days, 10 Hours, 29 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 9 Days, 8 Hours, 56 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 1.9697 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.5233 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0497 % 

Hmmm...... there have been times when I tought I was here a lot ..... 
thank god for being an Old fart - sort of like a "handicap"


----------



## Drummy

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Drummy... you'll never catch up with a birthday like that!



Well Mike, a guy can always dream. And I seem to be doing more of that lately. Even when I'm awake !   :

Drummy


----------



## Big Foot

Time wasted for Big Foot

Birthday	1985-06-08 (7552 Days, 11 Hours, 10 Minutes)
Date Registered	Monday, 09 August 2004 01:44 (550 Days, 9 Hours, 26 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	21 Days, 0 Hours, 24 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca	7.2876 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	3.8185 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.2783 %


----------



## Pea

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Time wasted for Michael O'Leary
> 
> Birtday	*1962-04-29 * (15992 Days, 23 Hours, 50 Minutes)
> Date Registered Tuesday, 13 June 2000  00:00 (2068 Days, 0 Hours, 50 Minutes)
> Total Time Logged In *59 Days, 10 Hours, 47 Minutes*
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca	12.9309 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration	2.8747 %
> B% Of Your Life Online In Total *0.3717 %*



It's neat how the age causes a difference. Look at mine compared to Michael's.

Birthday* 1986-08-11 * (7123 Days, 1 Hours, 9 Minutes) 
Date Registered Wednesday, 01 December 2004 18:11 (435 Days, 5 Hours, 57 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In *28 Days, 11 Hours, 5 Minutes * 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 6.1104 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.5393 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total *0.3996 % *


----------



## Warvstar

Mike, You also mispelled Wa*i*sted.

Time wasted for Warvstar


Birthday 1986-07-14 (7151 Days, 13 Hours, 44 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 04 May 2004 00:00 (647 Days, 13 Hours, 44 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 2 Days, 5 Hours, 58 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 9.055 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 0.3473 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0314 %

I dont really log in all the time just to read post's though.


----------



## muffin

Warvstar said:
			
		

> Mike, You also mispelled Wa*i*sted.



I didn't know we were discussing our figures - though I am sure sitting on the couch chatting on army.ca all night has probably added to my _*waist*_... lol


----------



## aesop081

Time wasted for aesop081


Birthday 1975-09-01 (11120 Days, 13 Hours, 53 Minutes) 
Date Registered Wednesday, 22 September 2004 13:28 (506 Days, 0 Hours, 25 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 26 Days, 9 Hours, 56 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 4.5503 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 5.22 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2375 %


----------



## DG-41

Time wasted for RecceDG

Birthday	1970-04-10 (13090 Days, 13 Hours, 7 Minutes)
Date Registered	Sunday, 31 July 2005 20:09 (193 Days, 17 Hours, 58 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	5 Days, 22 Hours, 56 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca	1.4801 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	3.0739 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0455 %

DG


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

Time wasted for MG


Birthday 1975-07-07 (11176 Days, 14 Hours, 12 Minutes) 
Date Registered Thursday, 18 November 2004 13:01 (449 Days, 0 Hours, 11 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 6 Days, 17 Hours, 1 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 4.0174 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.4943 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.06 % 

Hmm, I thought 6 days was a lot.


----------



## George Wallace

I've been away for a week now and just found this topic.



Birthday 1953-09-09 (19147 Days, 19 Hours, 57 Minutes) 
Date Registered Saturday, 24 January 2004 00:00 (748 Days, 18 Hours, 57 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 83 Days, 1 Hours, 21 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 3.9106 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 11.0921 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.4338 % 


I see I will have to spend more time here if I want to up my percentages.    ;D


----------



## Jungle

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> 3 days??...phfffth
> 
> Total Time Logged In 79 Days, 17 Hours, 5 Minutes


Hey Bruce... some of us have to work for a living !!!  ;D ;D

Time wasted for Jungle

Birthday 1965-10-19 (14724 Days, 20 Hours, 18 Minutes) 
Date Registered Saturday, 08 September 2001 00:00 (1616 Days, 20 Hours, 18 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In *28 Days, 5 Hours, 4 Minutes * 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 10.9804 % 
*% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.7449 % * 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1916 %


----------



## Warvstar

muffin said:
			
		

> I didn't know we were discussing our figures - though I am sure sitting on the couch chatting on army.ca all night has probably added to my _*waist*_... lol



Wow, I feel like an ediot. Ok time to find some exuses. I have missed breakfast, lunch and I have been on the computer all day working overtime. :-X :-\ :-[ :


----------



## geo

Gawd.....
when most everyone's DOB is after my TOS date.... guess I am an old fart after all 

Thank god I don't act my age


----------



## c.jacob

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> 3 days??...phfffth
> 
> Total Time Logged In 79 Days, 17 Hours, 5 Minutes




Just hit 4 days.  I'm moving up in the world. :blotto:


----------



## Journeyman

Time wasted for Journeyman


None. 

Nothing I do is time wasted. 

Even when I seem to be sitting here, goofing off, doing nothing....at the cellular level I'm still quite busy

 ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Wish my wife would think its "well" wasted time...


----------



## Armymedic

Time wasted for Armymedic

Birthday 1969-03-07 (13493 Days, 16 Hours, 6 Minutes) 
Date Registered Saturday, 21 December 2002 00:00 (1151 Days, 16 Hours, 6 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 34 Days, 6 Hours, 30 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca 8.5349 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.9758 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.254 %


----------



## muffin

muffin said:
			
		

> Time wasted for muffin - Then and Now
> 
> Consitency! haha!
> 
> Birthday	1978-08-27 (10029 Days, 9 Hours, 51 Minutes)
> Date Registered	Tuesday, 13 December 2005 13:45 (58 Days, 19 Hours, 6 Minutes)
> Total Time Logged In	4 Days, 16 Hours, 18 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca	0.5862 %
> *% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	7.9589 %*
> % Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0467 %
> 
> 
> *******************
> 
> Birthday	1978-08-27 (10064 Days, 14 Hours, 54 Minutes)
> Date Registered	Tuesday, 13 December 2005 13:45 (94 Days, 0 Hours, 8 Minutes)
> Total Time Logged In	7 Days, 11 Hours, 29 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	0.934 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration	7.9553 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0743 %
> 
> muffin


----------



## yoman

Time wasted for yoman

Birthday	1990-08-24 (5687 Days, 22 Hours, 54 Minutes)
Date Registered	Friday, 08 October 2004 11:49 (528 Days, 11 Hours, 5 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	7 Days, 20 Hours, 29 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	9.2909 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	1.4861 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.1381 %

Yikes I spend a lot of time hear.



> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	9.2909 %



Pretty discouraging....


----------



## monika

My numbers are very low, but I can guarantee they will rise once the Leafs are mathematically eliminated from the playoffs, which will be pretty soon:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Just for fun I've added a new line to to the Time Well Wasted page showing the "amortized" cost of a subscription. It's calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate and shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.

Now subscribers can see if they're getting their money's worth, or if they need to spend more time online to get more bang for their buck. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Pea

Time wasted for Pea

Birthday 1986-08-11 (7207 Days, 10 Hours, 30 Minutes) 
Date Registered Wednesday, 01 December 2004 18:11 (519 Days, 15 Hours, 18 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 44 Days, 16 Hours, 35 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 7.2097 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.6004 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.6201 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.06 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.

So....I am paying $0.06 an hour for the entertainment I get at this site. I think I can handle that.  ;D


----------



## GAP

Time wasted for GAP

Birthday 1947-08-30 (21433 Days, 11 Hours, 24 Minutes) 
Date Registered Friday, 10 March 2006 16:51 (55 Days, 17 Hours, 33 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 2 Days, 22 Hours, 12 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 0.26 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 5.2494 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0136 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.43 * 

And here I was blaming time flying by so quickly that I wasn't getting anything else done at work. Hope my bosses don't read his site!!


----------



## vangemeren

Do think there is any way you could put it under the time logged in at the top of the page. Maybe put it under an expandable button so we don't see our lives wasting I mean, enjoying ourselves away?

Here's mine:

Time wasted for van Gemeren

Birthday *1985-01-30 * (7765 Days, 15 Hours, 3 Minutes) 
Date Registered Monday, 08 November 2004 00:22 (543 Days, 14 Hours, 41 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In *16 Days, 18 Hours, 49 Minutes * 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here *7.0002 * % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration *3.0876 * % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total *0.2161 * % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) *$0.15 * *


----------



## Pea

I was browsing a Stats area on the board and came across a "Top Ten time online"  area, and happened to find my name on it.   That's a very scary thought.... so I figured it was time for an update.

Time wasted for Pea

Birthday 1986-08-11 (7407 Days, 13 Hours, 56 Minutes) 
Date Registered Wednesday, 01 December 2004 18:11 (719 Days, 18 Hours, 44 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In *78 Days, 7 Hours, 0 Minutes * 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 9.7168 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 10.8772 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.0569 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.03 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## aesop081

*cough* LOSER *cough*

 ;D   :-*


----------



## Pea

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> *cough* LOSER *cough*
> 
> ;D   :-*



I know...  :'( But in all seriousness, most of my time online is at work.  ;D


----------



## armyvern

Time wasted for The Librarian

Birthday 1968-10-03 (13928 Days, 14 Hours, 9 Minutes) 
Date Registered Sunday, 18 September 2005 06:44 (429 Days, 7 Hours, 24 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 42 Days, 20 Hours, 39 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.0822 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 9.9836 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3077 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.06 * 

Crap!! I do soooooooo need a life.


----------



## Pea

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Time wasted for The Librarian
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (13928 Days, 14 Hours, 9 Minutes)





			
				Pea said:
			
		

> Time wasted for Pea
> Birthday 1986-08-11 (7407 Days, 13 Hours, 56 Minutes)



Hey Vern.. Our birthdays are kind of backwards..  ;D


----------



## navymich

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Crap!! I do soooooooo need a life.



You and me both... :

Time wasted for navymich

Birthday 1973-07-25 (12172 Days, 14 Hours, 13 Minutes) 
Date Registered Sunday, 13 February 2005 13:31 (645 Days, 23 Hours, 41 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 48 Days, 3 Hours, 4 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.3069 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 7.4504 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3954 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 *


----------



## Drummy

An update

Time wasted for Drummy

Birthday 1938-10-02 (24887 Days, -17 Hours, -40 Minutes)

Date Registered Monday, 20 November 2000 23:00 (2191 Days, 14 Hours, 48 Minutes)

Total Time Logged In 61 Days, 16 Hours, 30 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 8.8061 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.8147 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2479 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.14 * 

Every once in a while, I go downstairs to look in the fridge.   ;D

Drummy


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

davidhmd said:
			
		

> So what I should do is just log in, leave the window open and not shut down my computer. Sure the network admins would hate me but I could watch those numbers soar!



Nope, in half an hour of nothingness,...off ya go!


----------



## Mike Baker

Amazing! 

Time wasted for Michael Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (5892 Days, 17 Hours, 33 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 30 May 2006 13:34 (175 Days, 3 Hours, 59 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 6 Days, 10 Hours, 47 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 2.9726 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.6819 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1094 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.19 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.

Isn't this grand?  ;D And I _do_ have a life!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Nope, in half an hour of nothingness,...off ya go!



Actually, I think 15 minutes of inactivity will be enough not to add more than one minute to your overall time.  You have to actively search the site or post to build up time.  If you answer the door or go for a beer and it takes more than 15 minutes to return then you don't get credited with that time.


----------



## Spartan

Time wasted for Spartan

Birthday 1985-07-08 (7806 Days, 18 Hours, 32 Minutes) 
Date Registered Saturday, 18 October 2003 00:00 (1130 Days, 18 Hours, 32 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 15 Days, 15 Hours, 47 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 14.4845 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.3847 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2006 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.32 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Sig_Des

Time wasted for Sig_Des

Birthday 1984-09-03 (8114 Days, 19 Hours, 1 Minutes) 
Date Registered Saturday, 29 November 2003 23:00 (1087 Days, 19 Hours, 1 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 29 Days, 22 Hours, 16 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 13.4051 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.7513 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3688 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.13 * 

Couple more hours and I'll have spent a month logged on


----------



## Klc

Time wasted for Klc

Birthday	1987-09-23 (6999 Days, 22 Hours, 40 Minutes)
Date Registered	Tuesday, 25 July 2006 00:44 (119 Days, 21 Hours, 55 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	8 Days, 5 Hours, 5 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	1.7131 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	6.8486 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.1173 %
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.15 *

15 cents an hour? Money well spent.


----------



## c.jacob

Guess I might as well update mine...

Time wasted for Jacob

Birthday 1985-04-13 (7892 Days, 22 Hours, 1 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 06 December 2005 06:16 (350 Days, 15 Hours, 44 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 9 Days, 9 Hours, 38 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.4427 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.6811 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1191 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.13 *


----------



## warspite

Time wasted for warspite

Birthday 1990-01-20 (6150 Days, 0 Hours, 3 Minutes) 
Date Registered Sunday, 20 August 2006 18:54 (93 Days, 6 Hours, 9 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 6 Days, 16 Hours, 10 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 1.5164 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 7.1569 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1085 % 

 I really need a life...........
Or maybe not


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Time wasted for Bruce Monkhouse

Birthday 1960-05-10 (16997 Days, 13 Hours, 56 Minutes) 
Date Registered Monday, 11 November 2002 00:00 (1472 Days, 12 Hours, 56 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 119 Days, 13 Hours, 52 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 8.6632 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.1205 %   
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.7035 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 * 

Could my wife be right??...................Nahhhhhh.


----------



## Jantor

Time wasted for Jantor

Birthday 1962-10-30 (13474 Days, 18 Hours, 12 Minutes) 
Date Registered Sunday, 02 October 2005 05:26 (416 Days, 8 Hours, 45 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 10 Days, 20 Hours, 48 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.09 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.61 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0806 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.23 * 

And you can probably double that because I don't always log in  8)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

The scary one is *% Of Your Life Online Since Registration*. I've seen a few people around - or even above - 10% with this statistic. That means 2.4 hours *every day* (on average) to maintain the percentage.

Chilling.


----------



## Mike Baker

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The scary one is *% Of Your Life Online Since Registration*. I've seen a few people around - or even above - 10% with this statistic. That means 2.4 hours *every day* (on average) to maintain the percentage.
> 
> Chilling.


And to think I had a life  : Oh well, I still got school I guess?


----------



## HItorMiss

Time wasted for HitorMiss

Birthday 1978-07-29 (10343 Days, 14 Hours, 48 Minutes) 
Date Registered Wednesday, 13 October 2004 11:56 (770 Days, 2 Hours, 52 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 24 Days, 18 Hours, 46 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 7.4454 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.218 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2396 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.15 * 

Hmmm This could be an addiction?


----------



## Pea

Pea said:
			
		

> Time wasted for Pea
> 
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 10.8772 %





			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The scary one is *% Of Your Life Online Since Registration*. I've seen a few people around - or even above - 10% with this statistic. That means 2.4 hours *every day* (on average) to maintain the percentage.
> 
> Chilling.



Mike... Are you trying to say something?  :-\


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Er... just pointing out your _dedication_ that's all.


----------



## TMM

Thanks to being busy with the new house and living in two places my numbers don't look that big, but I'll catch up!

Time wasted for TMM

Birthday	1970-02-25 (13419 Days, 14 Hours, 22 Minutes)
Date Registered	Wednesday, 08 March 2006 12:57 (259 Days, 1 Hours, 25 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	10 Days, 6 Hours, 28 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	1.9305 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	3.9642 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0765 %
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.12 *


----------



## vonGarvin

Time wasted for von Garvin

Birthday 1966-10-20 (14643 Days, 15 Hours, 37 Minutes) 
Date Registered Thursday, 14 April 2005 09:43 (587 Days, 5 Hours, 54 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 17 Days, 18 Hours, 18 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.0102 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.0248 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1213 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.14


Man, I suck.  Since registration, 3% of my life?  Double that to get the effective amount (due to sleeping, which, for me, averages 12 hours/day)


----------



## HItorMiss

von Garvin said:
			
		

> (due to sleeping, which, for me, averages 12 hours/day)



Like all other officers I know


----------



## vonGarvin

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Like all other officers I know



:rofl:

Thanks for that. I'd respond with a lengthier post, but I'm rather tired from all this sleeping


----------



## HItorMiss

Well sir you see the one thing they taught me when your a signaler is babysit the officers...sometimes they wake up and like to think they are in charge  ;D

And we all know what the most dangerous thing on the battlefield is.....


----------



## Sig_Des

First Nightime drive on a drivers course in the field.

a Brand new 2 LT:

"Maps are interesting things, you know. They can tell you where you are"


----------



## NavComm

Time wasted for NavComm

Birthday 1959-11-09 (17180 Days, 18 Hours, 2 Minutes) 
Date Registered Friday, 06 May 2005 17:53 (565 Days, 1 Hours, 8 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 15 Days, 13 Hours, 48 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.2888 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.7565 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0907 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.16 *


----------



## bily052

Birthday	1972-06-01 (12592 Days, 19 Hours, 59 Minutes)
Date Registered	Friday, 27 October 2006 16:36 (26 Days, 3 Hours, 23 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	0 Days, 21 Hours, 51 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	0.2076 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	3.4829 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0072 %
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$1.37 *

Wow


----------



## warspite

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> And to think I had a life  : Oh well, I still got school I guess?


Yay...... I'm not the only one ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

warspite said:
			
		

> Yay...... I'm not the only one ;D


Best part about it, I sometimes log on here at school  ;D Oh well, time is _never_ wasted here on Army.ca!


----------



## warspite

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Best part about it, I sometimes log on here at school  ;D Oh well, time is _never_ wasted here on Army.ca!


I've only ever had to use the computers at my school once...................... three queses how I spent that class ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

warspite said:
			
		

> I've only ever had to use the computers at my school once...................... three queses how I spent that class ;D


I think were getting off topic haha. But I wont be on there today from school, online test


----------



## derael

Time wasted for derail

Birthday 1984-03-11 (8294 Days, 6 Hours, 36 Minutes) 
Date Registered Friday, 20 January 2006 21:55 (308 Days, 8 Hours, 40 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 11 Days, 22 Hours, 43 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.7178 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.8744 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.144 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.1 * 

At least these numbers should go down once IAP starts.  ;D

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## mysteriousmind

Cool way of wasting my time at my job I don't really care (God of bureaucracy please here me as to solve my paper thing and enroll me)

% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.9707 % 
% Of Your Life On line Since Registration 0.1843 % 
% Of Your Life On line In Total 0.0092 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $2.33 *  

Looks like ill have to stay here alot more time to get into my money  >


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Michael Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (5896 Days, 11 Hours, 22 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 30 May 2006 13:34 (178 Days, 21 Hours, 48 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 6 Days, 19 Hours, 55 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.0342 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.8177 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1158 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.18 * 

In four days, I have been on here for 9 hours!!! Wow, I think I need to get out a wee bit more. Nahh


----------



## Journeyman

Well, I've now been here for a full year (I know, for some it seems like a lifetime)

Date Registered Saturday, 10 December 2005 11:38 (365 Days, 9 Hours, 39 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 41 Days, 12 Hours, 55 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 2.0065 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 11.368 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2281 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.06 * 

I've been here for 41 of the past 365 days?   :crybaby:

Can you say "get  a  life"?


----------



## GAP

Birthday 1947 (21652 Days, 21 Hours, 32 Minutes) 
Date Registered Friday, 10 March 2006 16:51 (275 Days, 4 Hours, 41 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 49 Days, 14 Hours, 18 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 1.2709 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 18.0222 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2291 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.03  I got my value!!


----------



## armyvern

Time wasted for The Librarian

Birthday 1968-10-03 (13947 Days, 23 Hours, 20 Minutes) 
Date Registered Sunday, 18 September 2005 05:44 (448 Days, 17 Hours, 35 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 49 Days, 10 Hours, 19 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.2172 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 11.0154 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3544 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## George Wallace

:-[  I'd like to thank Mike (actually Recce by Death) for making me an addict.... 

Date Registered Saturday, 24 January 2004 00:00 (1052 Days, 8 Hours, 15 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 166 Days, 5 Hours, 48 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.4101 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 15.7973 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.8547 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02  * 

I'm almost over the hump for one year's worth of time........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

GAP, your *% Of Your Life Online Since Registration* is the site's highest at over 18% (I checked). George, you're a close second at almost 16%.

An achievement to be proud of.


----------



## George Wallace

Can I be like all those who wish to collect gongs and ask if there is a Medal  ;D   JK  ;D


----------



## GAP

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> GAP, your *% Of Your Life Online Since Registration* is the site's highest at over 18% (I checked). An achievement to be proud of.




You think?


----------



## armyvern

Gap!! Get a life buddy.  ;D


----------



## GAP

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Gap!! Get a life buddy.  ;D



This is my working life....I am required to be here 11 hr a day, but....nobody said anything about working during those 11 hours...  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Sheesh, I thought that my 3.3% was bad.


----------



## warspite

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> GAP, your *% Of Your Life Online Since Registration* is the site's highest at over 18% (I checked). George, you're a close second at almost 16%.


  All hail the masters ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

> Time wasted for Scrooge_Des
> 
> Birthday 1984-09-03 (8143 Days, 23 Hours, 36 Minutes)
> Date Registered Saturday, 29 November 2003 23:00 (1117 Days, 0 Hours, 36 Minutes)
> Total Time Logged In 33 Days, 16 Hours, 27 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 13.716 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.0156 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.4136 %
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.15 *



1000 posts....I HAVE NO BLOODY LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## Pea

Scrooge_Des said:
			
		

> 1000 posts....I HAVE NO BLOODY LIFE!!!!!!



Des... you know you didn't have to reach 1,000 posts for us to think that....  ;D  :-*


----------



## Yrys

... and such a young age to have no life!


----------



## George Wallace

Scrooge_Des said:
			
		

> 1000 posts....I HAVE NO BLOODY LIFE!!!!!!



You're still paying a hefty price for your subscription.   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You're still paying a hefty price for your subscription.   ;D


Time wasted for Michael Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (5922 Days, 11 Hours, 59 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 30 May 2006 12:34 (204 Days, 23 Hours, 25 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 8 Days, 9 Hours, 52 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.461 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 4.1036 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.142 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.15 * 

Seems I'm paying the same


----------



## R933ex

Time wasted for R933ex

Birthday 1971-09-20 (12876 Days, 12 Hours, 26 Minutes) 
Date Registered Monday, 04 September 2006 16:56 (107 Days, 19 Hours, 29 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 1 Days, 7 Hours, 11 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 0.8373 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.2056 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0101 % 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.96 * 

Best Subscription ever!

I promise to spend more time on line and aviod my work I promise I really do


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Just for you guys, I added a couple of new fields... The average number of minutes between your posts, both in "online time" and "real time." (Time that lapses while you're *not* at Army.ca.)


----------



## navymich

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> (Time that lapses while you're *not* at Army.ca.)



"NOT" here?  Is there such a time??  ;D

Time wasted for airmich

Birthday	1973-07-25 (12202 Days, 15 Hours, 48 Minutes)
Date Registered	Sunday, 13 February 2005 13:31 (676 Days, 2 Hours, 16 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	56 Days, 2 Hours, 4 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	5.5406 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	8.2956 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.4596 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	111.55
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	1344.72
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.04 *


----------



## Mike Baker

Not bad Mike, not bad.   I am now having thoughts that I may not have a life, nahh  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Mike

Sometimes you are really evil:

Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 28.37 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 177.38 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *


----------



## c.jacob

I must do alot of reading...


Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 75.03 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 2978.25


----------



## Burrows

Time wasted for Kyle Burrows

Birthday	1991-03-28 (5748 Days, 16 Hours, 0 Minutes)
Date Registered	Thursday, 05 February 2004 23:00 (1050 Days, 17 Hours, 0 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	35 Days, 17 Hours, 54 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	18.2774 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	3.4021 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.6218 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	18.4
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	540.75
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.1 *


----------



## warspite

Who says I have to much free time 

Time wasted for warspite

Birthday 1990-01-20 (6181 Days, 1 Hours, 23 Minutes) 
Date Registered Sunday, 20 August 2006 17:54 (124 Days, 7 Hours, 29 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 7 Days, 23 Hours, 40 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 2.0112 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.4244 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1292 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 53.74 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 836.49 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.16 * 

*HELLO MY NAME IS WARSPITE AND I'M AN ARMY.CA ADDICT ;D *​


----------



## armyvern

Oy, I have just sat here and wasted my time awaiting the roll-over to the 60 day mark:



> Time wasted for The Librarian
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (13989 Days, 5 Hours, 49 Minutes)
> Date Registered Sunday, 18 September 2005 05:44 (490 Days, 0 Hours, 5 Minutes)
> Total Time Logged In 60 Days, 0 Hours, 1 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.5027 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 12.245 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.4289 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 33.75
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 275.63
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## AMcLeod

Birthday 1980-07-01 (9700 Days, 9 Hours, 15 Minutes) 
Date Registered Thursday, 28 December 2006 23:07 (23 Days, 10 Hours, 8 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 1 Days, 2 Hours, 54 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 0.2415 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 4.7857 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0116 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 134.51 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 2810.68 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $1.12 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.

I know I've only been here for less than a month but holy sh!t


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Michael Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (5953 Days, 10 Hours, 47 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 30 May 2006 12:34 (235 Days, 22 Hours, 12 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 10 Days, 17 Hours, 35 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.9628 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 4.5492 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1803 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 49.69 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1092.39 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.12 * 



Wow, Vern, errr, I mean, Librarian has 50 days on me!


----------



## Mike Baker

In the run of 10 day's this happens....

Time wasted for Michael Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (5963 Days, 20 Hours, 30 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 30 May 2006 12:34 (246 Days, 7 Hours, 56 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 12 Days, 2 Hours, 54 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.1304 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 4.9206 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2032 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 48.08 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 977.18 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.1 * 


Down to one cent now  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Actually that's $.10 without the trailing zero... computers... :


----------



## Mike Baker

well, at least it is down by $0.02  ;D


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> GAP, your *% Of Your Life Online Since Registration* is the site's highest at over 18% (I checked). George, you're a close second at almost 16%.
> 
> An achievement to be proud of.



I think I'm the winner of the % of my life registered here, with a whopping 24%!

Time wasted for GGHG_Cadet

Birthday	1990-05-04 (6116 Days, 21 Hours, 49 Minutes)
Date Registered	Monday, 13 January 2003 23:00 (1478 Days, 22 Hours, 49 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	27 Days, 13 Hours, 35 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	24.1781 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	1.8639 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.4507 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	81.85
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	4391.11
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.23


----------



## gaspasser

Time wasted for BYT Driver

Birthday 1963-09-17 (15842 Days, 22 Hours, 19 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 16 May 2006 09:29 (260 Days, 12 Hours, 49 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 10 Days, 0 Hours, 35 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 1.6445 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.8479 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0633 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 42.46 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1103.44 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.12 * 
That's a freaky calculator.  My only question is; who programmed the calculator and why?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Ok time for me to post my stats.

Time wasted for Nfld Sapper

Birthday 1977-01-24 (10964 Days, 22 Hours, 24 Minutes) 
Date Registered Monday, 30 April 2001 23:00 (2101 Days, 23 Hours, 24 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 32 Days, 20 Hours, 23 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 19.17 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.5628 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2996 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 77.29 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 4945.82 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.23 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


Damn too bad this thing doesn't keep track of the old War Diaries time


----------



## medaid

Time wasted for MedTech

Birthday 1985-01-19 (8048 Days, 17 Hours, 22 Minutes) 
Date Registered Friday, 08 April 2005 12:32 (664 Days, 4 Hours, 49 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 4 Days, 4 Hours, 49 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 8.2523 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 0.6325 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0522 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 29.51 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 4665.61 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.6 * 

hehehe... wow I think I either need to cut back or come on more... maybe I'll be happy with 7days as my logged in time  you know 1 entire week


----------



## armyvern

MedTech said:
			
		

> hehehe... wow I think I either need to cut back or come on more... maybe I'll be happy with 7days as my logged in time  you know 1 entire week



Are you proud?? I find this remark hilarious when a little search has revealed that I have put on 4 days and 20 hours in the past 10 days!! As my response at #103 shows!!  ;D


Edited to add: Oh look!! It's my birthday!! I've been alive for 14000 days today!!  ;D
Here's todays:



> Time wasted for The Librarian
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (14000 Days, 17 Hours, 26 Minutes)
> Date Registered Sunday, 18 September 2005 05:44 (501 Days, 11 Hours, 41 Minutes)
> Total Time Logged In 64 Days, 19 Hours, 59 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.5819 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 12.9281 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.4631 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 33.22
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 256.99
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Pea

Time for an update I suppose.. Still addicted to the site..

Time wasted for Pea

Birthday 1986-08-11 (7479 Days, 17 Hours, 31 Minutes) 
Date Registered Wednesday, 01 December 2004 18:11 (791 Days, 23 Hours, 19 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 90 Days, 19 Hours, 35 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 10.5882 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 11.4671 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.2142 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 253.44 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 2210.15 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 *


----------



## medaid

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Are you proud?? I find this remark hilarious when a little search has revealed that I have put on 4 days and 20 hours in the past 10 days!! As my response at #103 shows!!  ;D



Most definitely! This is one of my more healthy habits


----------



## JesseWZ

Birthday 1988-02-19 (6924 Days, 20 Hours, 46 Minutes) 
Date Registered Friday, 08 September 2006 20:10 (148 Days, 0 Hours, 36 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 4 Days, 23 Hours, 56 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 2.1376 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.3761 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0722 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 121.97 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 3612.82 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.25 *


----------



## NavComm

NavComm said:
			
		

> Time wasted for NavComm
> 
> Birthday 1959-11-09 (17180 Days, 18 Hours, 2 Minutes)
> Date Registered Friday, 06 May 2005 17:53 (565 Days, 1 Hours, 8 Minutes)
> Total Time Logged In 15 Days, 13 Hours, 48 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.2888 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.7565 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0907 %
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.16 *



so just seeing how much time I've wasted here since November 

Time wasted for NavComm

Birthday	1959-11-09 (17262 Days, 23 Hours, 31 Minutes)
Date Registered	Friday, 06 May 2005 16:53 (647 Days, 6 Hours, 37 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	16 Days, 17 Hours, 42 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	3.7495 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	2.5858 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.097 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	38.44
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	1486.57
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.15 *


not much has changed


----------



## x-grunt

Ah, geez. Okay I admit it. I'm hooked.

Hey, NavComm, nice to see another 59'er!  ;D

Time wasted for x-grunt

Birthday 1959-10-18 (17285 Days, 7 Hours, 5 Minutes) 
Date Registered Friday, 26 November 2004 15:14 (808 Days, 15 Hours, 50 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 24 Days, 15 Hours, 6 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.6783 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.0457 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1425 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 164.2 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 5391.07 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.15 *


----------



## Pea

Well I am proud  err.. ashamed..  Well I hit the *100 day * mark.  ;D  ???  :crybaby:

Time wasted for Pea

Birthday 1986-08-11 (7513 Days, 23 Hours, 10 Minutes) 
Date Registered Wednesday, 01 December 2004 18:11 (826 Days, 4 Hours, 58 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 100 Days, 10 Hours, 32 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 10.9956 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 12.1567 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.3367 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 267.34 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 2199.15 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 *


----------



## Yrys

Well, congratulations , hum , sorry, sight...

You could always forget the internet for a few days !


----------



## warspite

Congrats on the hundreth day ;D

Time wasted for warspite

Birthday 1990-01-20 (6256 Days, 0 Hours, 34 Minutes) 
Date Registered Sunday, 20 August 2006 17:54 (199 Days, 6 Hours, 39 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 11 Days, 18 Hours, 24 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.1854 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 5.9048 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1881 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 59.04 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 999.86 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.11 * 

Looks like I got a ways to catch up...


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Michael Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (6009 Days, 17 Hours, 20 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 30 May 2006 12:34 (292 Days, 4 Hours, 46 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 16 Days, 14 Hours, 3 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.8621 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 5.6762 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.276 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 46.11 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 812.29 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.08 * 


Bah, I have a good life  ;D


----------



## warspite

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Bah, I have a good life  ;D


Ahh lifes overrated anyway ;D

Although I do seem to remember..... sky...... and trees...and little tweety birdy's.... other people...... :'(.... oh well I still got school.  ^-^
....
....
.... I need a life :-\


----------



## Mike Baker

warspite said:
			
		

> .... I need a life :-\


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Pea

..Obviously I do too with me being over 100 days logged now.. I am sure BMQ will help with that.  :'(  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss

Well at 1am your time Pea you should be in bed and not here....Plus you work in the morning!

Now get


----------



## Hot Lips

Pea said:
			
		

> ..Obviously I do too with me being over 100 days logged now.. I am sure BMQ will help with that.  :'(  ;D


Oh indeed Pea...I have been stuffed in a broom closet for months :
Oh no...they call in Champlain...
HL


----------



## navymich

I told Des at the recent M&G that I'd copy him and post here for my 1000th post:


Time wasted for airmich

Birthday	1973-07-25 (12300 Days, 6 Hours, 28 Minutes)
Date Registered	Sunday, 13 February 2005 13:31 (773 Days, 16 Hours, 57 Minutes)
Total Time Logged In	76 Days, 17 Hours, 51 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	6.2902 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	9.919 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.6239 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	110.62
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	1115.25
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.05 



But in reality, to justify all of that, it wasn't airmich who posted so much and logged on so much time.  It was that darn navymich chick!  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Contrats on post #1000!

Time wasted for Michael Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (6020 Days, 6 Hours, 54 Minutes) 
Date Registered Tuesday, 30 May 2006 12:34 (302 Days, 18 Hours, 20 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 17 Days, 22 Hours, 21 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.0291 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 5.9227 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2979 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 42.47 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 717.07 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.07 * 

I am only two cents in difference from you now Mich


----------



## armyvern

Well, here we go again with an update.

I've stood down the place today due to the raging blizzard occuring outside (  ); and I'm sitting here all by myself trying to get those annual PERs finished up...in the peace and quiet. 

Apparently though...I am wasting time on here instead!! As follows:



> Time wasted for The Librarian
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (14056 Days, 6 Hours, 57 Minutes)
> Date Registered Sunday, 18 September 2005 05:44 (557 Days, 1 Hours, 13 Minutes)
> Total Time Logged In 81 Days, 8 Hours, 59 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.963 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 14.6081 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.5789 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 32.75
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 224.19
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.03 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.



Please note that my subscription cost has decreased one whole cent since last time!! I am so proud!!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

well congrats on also having no life, Mich  ;D

Time wasted for Sig_Des

Birthday 1984-09-03 (8242 Days, 7 Hours, 2 Minutes) 
Date Registered Saturday, 29 November 2003 23:00 (1215 Days, 8 Hours, 2 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 50 Days, 20 Hours, 42 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 14.7451 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 4.1851 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.6171 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 59.55 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1422.83 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.1 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Mike Baker

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Please note that my subscription cost has decreased one whole cent since last time!! I am so proud!!  ;D


So did mine  ;D Des, is your cost of a subscription 10 cents or one cent?


----------



## navymich

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> well congrats on also having no life, Mich  ;D



um, thanks?  Although I have to say, you must be slipping.  Figured there would be a comment added on about no life and being AF!  But at least you know that (for now) you are only 85% no life!


----------



## Sig_Des

airmich said:
			
		

> But at least you know that (for now) you are only 85% no life!



Nah, class C's on. 100% life


----------



## 211RadOp

Time wasted for 211RadOp

Birthday 1966-07-28 (14854 Days, 9 Hours, 27 Minutes) 
Date Registered Wednesday, 16 August 2006 22:09 (224 Days, 11 Hours, 17 Minutes) 
Total Time Logged In 10 Days, 15 Hours, 8 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 1.5111 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 4.7359 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0716 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 75.78 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1600.19 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.12 *


----------



## Mike Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (16 Years, 187 Days, 17 Hours, 45 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (310 Days, 5 Hours, 10 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 19 Days, 0 Hour, 29 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.1465 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.1313 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3155 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 39.58 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 645.54 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.07 * 


Hit 19 days today  ;D Yeah, Mike, I know you are almost at 200


----------



## Chilly

Time wasted for Chilly

Birthday 1970-02-02 (37 Years, 71 Days, 18 Hours, 14 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2005-17-03 (2 Years, 18 Days, 22 Hours, 30 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 9 Days, 18 Hours, 39 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.5163 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.3055 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.072 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 563.17 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 43138.8 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.38 *


----------



## Drummy

Just an update for me

Time wasted for Drummy

Birthday 1938-10-02 (68 Years, -232 Day, -22 Hour, -48 Minute ago) 
Date Registered 2000-20-11 (6 Years, 137 Days, 9 Hours, 40 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 71 Days, 3 Hours, 49 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 9.3009 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.0575 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2844 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 1191.51 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 38970.47 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.12 *


----------



## Mike Baker

Your total time logged in is 71 Days, 3 Hours, 49 Minutes, but the Cost of a Subscription is $0.12? Shouldn't it be more? The cost of a subscription I mean.


----------



## PMedMoe

Here's mine, not as impressive as some!! 
Birthday	1965-03-22 (42 Years, 25 Days, 8 Hours, 52 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2006-17-11 (140 Days, 1 Hour, 8 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	5 Days, 5 Hours, 59 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	0.912 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	3.7485 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0342 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	55.18
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	1472.03
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.24


----------



## Drummy

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Your total time logged in is 71 Days, 3 Hours, 49 Minutes, but the Cost of a Subscription is $0.12? Shouldn't it be more? The cost of a subscription I mean.



Michael,

I didn't become a subscriber until sometime earlier this year. (Or late last year) What a memory  ;D

Drummy


----------



## Mike Baker

I became a subscriber in Jan(or Feb), and mine is at $0.07


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Remember, it's always $30 times the number of years you've been registered, divided by the time you've spent online. So if you registrered yesterday the "subscriber cost" would still be calculated as a full $30 not pro rated. And it's not calculated based on the date you  *did* become a subscriber, but rather as if you have subscribed right away when you registered.

So, Drummy has been a member for 6 years and a bit, which would be 7 subscription payments of $30 over that period, for a total of $210. He's spend 71 days and 3 hours online, which is 1707 hours. $210 divided by 1707 hours is $0.12 per hour. 

So Michael, when you hit 1 year + 1 day, your "per hour" rate will double and you'll have to spend more online time to bring it down.


----------



## Mike Baker

Umm, thanks Mike, I guess


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Well since I made the 1000 post mark guess its time to update my time wasted  ;D


Time wasted for Nfld Sapper

Birthday 1977-01-24 (30 Years, 90 Days, 19 Hours, 36 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2001-30-04 (5 Years, 352 Days, 20 Hours, 36 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 44 Days, 13 Hours, 20 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 19.7255 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.0459 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.4036 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 64.16 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 3136.12 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.17 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Michael Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (16 Years, 199 Days, 19 Hours, 41 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (322 Days, 7 Hours, 7 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 20 Days, 5 Hours, 41 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.3362 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.2791 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3351 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 39.01 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 621.29 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.06 * 


I hit the 20 day mark yesterday  ;D but you are wasting using more time on here then me a lot


----------



## deedster

Time wasted for D Squared

Birthday 1956-08-11 (50 Years, 261 Days, 20 Hours, 9 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-17-11 (151 Days, 5 Hours, 12 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 2 Days, 6 Hours, 29 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 0.8169 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.5012 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0123 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 77.83 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 5184.58 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.55 * 

Cost of meeting everyone on Saturday night:  PRICELESS
Thanks Mike!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> GAP, your *% Of Your Life Online Since Registration* is the site's highest at over 18% (I checked). George, you're a close second at almost 16%.
> 
> An achievement to be proud of.



GAP, you're slipping, you're now at 17.8% and George is closing the gap (sic) with 16.69%. Third place is 14.71%... anyone want to guess who?


----------



## GAP

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> GAP, you're slipping, you're now at 17.8% and George is closing the gap (sic) with 16.69%. Third place is 14.71%... anyone want to guess who?



That's what those pains were.....withdrawl.....hmmmm, where did I go wrong, wrong, wrong.............


----------



## warspite

Guess I'll update with my measly 14 days  



> Time wasted for warspite
> 
> Birthday 1990-01-20 (17 Years, 96 Days, 18 Hours, 15 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2006-20-08 (245 Days, 0 Hour, 21 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 14 Days, 0 Hour, 5 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.888 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 5.7155 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2222 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 60.56
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1059.52
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.09 *


----------



## Mike Baker

I have 21 days  


Time wasted for Michael Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (16 Years, 204 Days, 19 Hours, 12 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (327 Days, 6 Hours, 38 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 21 Days, 0 Hour, 6 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.4142 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.4179 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3475 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 36.8 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 573.33 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.06 *


----------



## medaid

MB, you REALLY have too much time on our hands!   I wish I was aa teenager again  :-[ oh well... I guess I'll claim that I'm in my TWENTEENS! WOOO!!  :


Here's my update 

Birthday	1985-01-19 (22 Years, 98 Days, 19 Hours, 31 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2005-08-04 (2 Years, 14 Days, 6 Hours, 58 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	8 Days, 11 Hours, 16 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	9.1562 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	1.138 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.1042 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	28.1
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	2469.54
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.44 *


----------



## Mike Baker

MedTech said:
			
		

> MB, you REALLY have too much time on our hands!


No, when ever I am on the computer I am on here, weather I am reading stuff, or looking at other things, I have amassed a large time on here in less then a year. ;D


----------



## Burrows

Birthday	1991-03-28 (16 Years, 29 Days, 20 Hours, 49 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2004-05-02 (3 Years, 76 Days, 21 Hours, 49 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	40 Days, 15 Hours, 23 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	19.9648 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	3.468 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.6924 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	19.67
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	567.24
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.12 *


----------



## HItorMiss

Time wasted for HitorMiss

Birthday 1978-07-29 (28 Years, 275 Days, 18 Hours, 36 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2004-13-10 (2 Years, 192 Days, 7 Hours, 39 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 32 Days, 15 Hours, 7 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 8.7875 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.5378 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3109 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 53.33 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1507.54 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.11 * 



Hmmm 32 days More then a month solid sitting here I think I need a life.


----------



## Pea

Alright, one last time before I take a 14 week break for BMQ starting next weekend...

Time wasted for Pte Pea

Birthday 1986-08-11 (20 Years, 260 Days, 18 Hours, 42 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2004-01-12 (2 Years, 143 Days, 0 Hour, 30 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In *111 Days*, 23 Hours, 0 Minute 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 11.5467 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 12.8243 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.4808 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 267.36 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 2084.83 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.03 * 



			
				HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Hmmm 32 days More then a month solid sitting here I think I need a life.



What does that say about me?..  :blotto:


----------



## Nfld Sapper

You're here way too much Pea.

Anyways good luck on BMQ.


----------



## Pea

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> You're here way too much Pea.
> 
> Anyways good luck on BMQ.



Being a bit of an insomniac doesn't help...

Thanks for the good luck wishes.


----------



## Mike Baker

Bobbitt should update his time well wasted. He has over 200 days  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Alright, I guess it's due...



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, I might as well own up to it:
> 
> Time wasted for Mike Bobbitt
> 
> Birthday	1973-08-02 (11880 Days, 9 Hours, 45 Minutes)
> Date Registered	Monday, 12 June 2000 00:00 (2069 Days, 9 Hours, 45 Minutes)
> Total Time Logged In	133 Days, 23 Hours, 22 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca	17.4187 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration	6.474 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total	1.1277 %
> 
> I wonder if I should do a calculation based on just waking hours... now that would be scary...



Time wasted for Mike Bobbitt

Birthday	1973-08-02 (33 Years, 272 Days, 19 Hours, 27 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2000-11-06 (6 Years, 316 Days, 20 Hours, 27 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	202 Days, 4 Hours, 30 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	20.3514 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	8.0654 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	1.6414 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	42.89
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	531.72
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.04 *


----------



## Mike Baker

I guess we can expect that, seeing that you own the place......


----------



## GAP

Humpt.....and you accuse me of slowing down???

Time wasted for GAP

Birthday 1947-08-30 (59 Years, 251 Days, 19 Hours, 31 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-10-03 (1 Year, 44 Days, 2 Hours, 40 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 73 Days, 3 Hours, 28 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 1.8778 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 17.8789 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3357 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 33.87 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 189.43 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.03 *


----------



## gaspasser

Updated since subscribing.  Nice to see the cost going down.      Unlike other things in life.    

Time wasted for BYT Driver

Birthday 1963-09-17 (43 Years, 229 Days, 19 Hours, 44 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-16-05 (342 Days, 10 Hours, 14 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 15 Days, 17 Hours, 56 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 2.1503 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 4.5988 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0989 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 39.64 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 862.05 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.08 *


----------



## Mike Baker

Woo hit 23 days!  ;D Cost of a subscription is $0.05 too!


----------



## armyvern

Keep trying Mr. Baker!!



> Time wasted for The Librarian
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (38 Years, 231 Days, 18 Hours, 39 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-18-09 (1 Year, 237 Days, 12 Hours, 54 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 90 Days, 0 Hour, 2 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.2728 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 14.9371 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.6382 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 34.06
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 228.03
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.03 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

_Nice try, little girl......_ :nana:

Time wasted for Bruce Monkhouse

Birthday 1960-05-10 (47 Years, 14 Days, 22 Hours, 17 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2002-11-11 (4 Years, 184 Days, 22 Hours, 17 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 145 Days, 19 Hours, 50 Minutes  
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 9.5803 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.8652 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.8493 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 30.37 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 342.54 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 *


----------



## Yrys

Pfffft, Mr. Monkhouse, you have less then 10,000 posts   !


----------



## armyvern

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> _Nice try, little girl......_ :nana:
> 
> Time wasted for Bruce Monkhouse
> 
> Date Registered 2002-11-11 (*4 Years, 184 Days, 22 Hours, 17 Minutes ago*)
> Total Time Logged In 145 Days, 19 Hours, 50 Minutes
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) *$0.04* *



Hmmm, but I am growing up so quickly!!! My subscription cost is lower than yours.  >

Vern:


> Date Registered 2005-18-09 (*1 Year, 237 Days, 12 Hours, 54 Minutes ago*)
> Total Time Logged In 90 Days, 0 Hour, 2 Minutes
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) *$0.03 * *


----------



## Mike Baker

Perhaps I will update many years into the future  :-[


----------



## gaspasser

Time for an update seeing as I just past my year anniversary on the site...
Time wasted for BYT Driver

Birthday 1963-09-17 (43 Years, 255 Days, 16 Hours, 14 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-16-05 (1 Year, 3 Days, 6 Hours, 44 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 16 Days, 19 Hours, 44 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 2.3089 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 4.5678 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1055 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 38.45 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 841.79 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.15 *


----------



## armyvern

Oy yoy yoy,

I do so need a life ... have just cracked the 3 digit figure:



> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (38 Years, 254 Days, 15 Hours, 36 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-18-09 (1 Year, 260 Days, 9 Hours, 51 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In *100 Days*, 0 Hour, 30 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.4278 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 15.9928 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.7081 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 35.24
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 220.36
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Yrys

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I do so need a life ... have just cracked the 3 digit figure:



Well, even if you hint that it's out of ordre : Gratz .


----------



## gaspasser

Now Vern can definately gives us her 0.02 cents worth!        ;D    ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Mike Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (16 Years, 249 Days, 7 Hours, 24 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 6 Days, 18 Hours, 50 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 25 Days, 16 Hours, 36 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 6.1055 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.9105 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.4219 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 33.54 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 485.38 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.1 * 


Hmm, Vern is still beating me


----------



## gaspasser

Hey Mike, how do you figure Vern is beating you?  You're down to 1 cent per hour, she's at 2??!! ;D
Maybe the fact the she's logged in at 100 days??  Almost as long as you've been around...      
Don't make me send you back to math class..... ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, how do you figure Vern is beating you?  You're down to 1 cent per hour, she's at 2??!! ;D
> Maybe the fact the she's logged in at 100 days??  Almost as long as you've been around...
> Don't make me send you back to math class..... ;D


Yeah, it's the 100 days mark she hit. I don't think it should be 1 cent though, glitch maybe.


----------



## gaspasser

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's the 100 days mark she hit. I don't think it should be 1 cent though, glitch maybe.


Going by the numbers, Vern is definatly beating alot of us.  But the cost one doesn't jive right??!!  
Could be a clitch...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

$0.1 is not one cent, it's ten cents! $0.01 would be one cent.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Both of you, off the internet and into some math work.....


----------



## armyvern

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, how do you figure Vern is beating you?  You're down to 1 cent per hour, she's at 2??!! ;D
> Maybe the fact the she's logged in at 100 days??  Almost as long as you've been around...
> Don't make me send you back to math class..... ;D



You can *BOTH* go back to math class...

Wee laddy Baker is clearly at  *0.1* cents per hour.

I am at *.02 * cents per hour!! Clearly, I am well out in front. Note the placement of the decimal and zeros in those given figures.

Now, both of you, _show your work _ in your submission to me for this next question ... 

How much better am I doing than sonny-Baker-whippersnapper percentage-wise?


----------



## Mike Baker

But how could it be 0.1 when I had 0.05 before?  ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Time wasted for Mike Baker
> 
> Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 6 Days, 18 Hours, 50 Minutes ago)



As of 2007-30-05, you were registered for one year. Cost of one year's subscription: $30. One day later, you were into your 2nd year. Cost of 2 year's subscriptions: $60. Double the base cost, double the $$ per hour. Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Mike Baker

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> As of 2007-30-05, you were registered for one year. Cost of one year's subscription: $30. One day later, you were into your 2nd year. Cost of 2 year's subscriptions: $60. Double the base cost, double the $$ per hour. Here endeth the lesson.


Umm, thanks?


----------



## gaspasser

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You can *BOTH* go back to math class...
> 
> Wee laddy Baker is clearly at  *0.1* cents per hour.
> 
> I am at *.02 * cents per hour!! Clearly, I am well out in front. Note the placement of the decimal and zeros in those given figures.
> 
> Now, both of you, _show your work _ in your submission to me for this next question ...
> 
> How much better am I doing than sonny-Baker-whippersnapper percentage-wise?


I failed math in school, remember!  That's why I R a Trucker now... ;D
And, yes, I did not see the DECIMAL than the OOOH TWO.

Regards, BYTD


----------



## Mike Baker

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I failed math in school, remember!  That's why I R a Trucker now... ;D


Thats english, not math


----------



## Yrys

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Thats english, not math



He's saying that he has problem in math *AND* english   ...


----------



## Mike Baker

Yrys said:
			
		

> He's saying that he has problem in math *AND* english   ...


Really bad problems too  ;D


----------



## Yrys

Didn't realised that, but



> Time wasted for Yrys
> 
> Birthday	1971-01-13 (36 Years, 165 Days, 21 Hours, 1 Minute ago)
> Date Registered	2006-18-06 (*1 Year, 0 Day, 0 Hour*, 45 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In	41 Days, 1 Hour, 1 Minute
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	2.7434 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration	11.2437 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total	0.3085 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	75
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	667.06



So, in that memorable occasion, I wish to thank everyone that post on Army.ca, but most of all
M. Bobbit and the moderators.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Well, I'm down to $0.09 now  ;D


----------



## Greymatters

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Really bad problems too  ;D



 :rofl:

You guys are hilarious...


----------



## Mike Baker

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> You guys are hilarious...


Someone has to have some humour around here


----------



## Jack O.

Well, for  (1 Year, 202 Days, 3 Hours, 19 Minutes ago registered)  (2005-05-12) and
Total Time Logged In	19 Days, 9 Hours, 13 Minutes and subscribed since January 07 I'm at 0.13 an hour, ways to go yet!


----------



## Burrows

Birthday	1991-03-28 (16 Years, 98 Days, 11 Hours, 23 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2004-05-02 (3 Years, 145 Days, 12 Hours, 23 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	*TOO LONG*
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	20.8895 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	3.3926 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.7087 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	20.45
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	602.68
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.12 *

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Yrys

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Total Time Logged In	(Total Time Spent Online:  	) 42 days, 2 hours and 12 minutes.


----------



## Burrows

Yrys said:
			
		

>



How did you do that?


----------



## Yrys

Well,  I clicked on yours stats, then Ctrl + C ,  then back to the page here and Ctrl + V...

(as I'm on a mac, the Ctrl is ... an apple !)

Does that sound mysterious ?

/puzzled ...


----------



## Burrows

How did you access my stats in the first place though?


----------



## Mike Baker

??? That is odd. Care to tell in simple words?


----------



## Yrys

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> How did you access my stats in the first place though?



I clicked your name, then "Show general statistics for this member" on your page.


----------



## Greymatters

Is he not supposed to be able to?  If not then I shouldnt be able to see it either, but I do...

General Statistics - Kyle Burrows 
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/members/2626;sa=statPanel

Total Time Spent Online: 42 days, 2 hours and 48 minutes. 
Total Posts: 2,968 posts 
Total Topics Started: 81 topics 
Number of Polls Created: 3 polls 
Number of Votes Cast: 45 votes 

etc....


----------



## Pte_Martin

no everybody is allowed to see the general statistics of other people


----------



## armyvern

You can see anyone's you want.

Click on someone's "profile" and then scroll to the very bottom of their profile page.

The option is there alomg with "review their posts."


----------



## Yrys

ArmyVern's ones

Most Popular Boards By Activity

Radio Chatter 		904
Military Current Affairs & News 		412

*Warnings *		23.5294%


----------



## armyvern

Yrys said:
			
		

> ArmyVern's ones
> 
> Most Popular Boards By Activity
> 
> Radio Chatter 		904
> Military Current Affairs & News 		412
> 
> *Warnings *		23.5294%



Well us mods have to get some work done around here you know!!  ;D


----------



## Greymatters

Yrys said:
			
		

> *Warnings *		23.5294%



I thought you were kidding, but its actually there (down to below 23 but there)!


----------



## garb811

Looking at this from time to time, I started to get envious and decided to finally run myself and check out my stats, strangely enough just as I cracked 31 days.  Needless to say, I think I have pretty much everyone beat in one area, unfortunately, it's not one that I think anyone is going to ever be proud of!  :-[



> Date Registered 2000-12-06 (7 Years, 22 Days, 11 Hours, 57 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 31 Days, 0 Hour, 26 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 17.4954 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.2034 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2105 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 157.83
> *Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 13115.18    <----- YIKES*
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.32 *



I am quite proud of my date registered though!  A few others, like Brad Swallows and Gunner, tie. DS who have reset their join date don't count since I can't reset mine to when I actually started here.


----------



## Yrys

Nah, you should be proud of it, you're less likely to write something like :



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Crap!! I do soooooooo need a life.


----------



## Mike Baker

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> Looking at this from time to time, I started to get envious and decided to finally run myself and check out my stats, strangely enough just as I cracked 31 days.  Needless to say, I think I have pretty much everyone beat in one area, unfortunately, it's not one that I think anyone is going to ever be proud of!  :-[
> 
> 
> I am quite proud of my date registered though!  A few others, like Brad Swallows and Gunner, tie. DS who have reset their join date don't count since I can't reset mine to when I actually started here.


You have been on here since 2000, and total time logged in is 31 days. I have been on here just over a year an have 28 day, 23 hours, and 20 minutes. I don't know wether to smile or cry   



EDIT: 29 Days, 17 minutes now  ;D


----------



## garb811

Yrys said:
			
		

> Nah, you should be proud of it, you're less likely to write something like :
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyVern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap!! I do soooooooo need a life.
Click to expand...


Heh...well sometimes those of us "with a life" wish we had the time to complain we didn't have one.  ;D


----------



## Greymatters

Its not the time on-line, its the quality of time on-line that counts.    ;D


----------



## Yrys

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Its not the time on-line, its the quality of time on-line that counts.    ;D



Are you shy of your time online ?  

GreyMatter Total Time Spent Online:  	1 days, 21 hours and 32 minutes.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Well, it looks like Vern has taken the lead in terms of % time spent here!

ArmyVern	17.4179
GAP		16.8989
George Wallace	16.4277

Still a close race though!


----------



## armyvern

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like Vern has taken the lead in terms of % time spent here!
> 
> ArmyVern	17.4179
> GAP		16.8989
> George Wallace	16.4277
> 
> Still a close race though!



No worries to 2nd & 3rd place,

My time is falling off here lately ...


----------



## Greymatters

Yrys said:
			
		

> Are you shy of your time online ?
> GreyMatter Total Time Spent Online:  	1 days, 21 hours and 32 minutes.



Hey now, no poking fun at your elders.  Thats how you probably got such a high neg score in the first place.... 

_Edit - Now up to Total time logged in: 4 days, 9 hours and 49 minutes. _  _Woohoo, Im burning up the forum...!_


----------



## armyvern

> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (38 Years, 342 Days, 11 Hours, 58 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-18-09 (1 Year, 348 Days, 6 Hours, 13 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 124 Days, 7 Hours, 2 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.0185 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 17.4261 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.8745 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 33.76
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 193.75
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.



And ... 

I have 1028 messages ... none are new (good thing I just deleted a tonne of them last week...).  :-[  I feel as if I'm being neglected!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern

Well,

It seems that I've hit the 140 day mark ... finally!!  :-X



> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (39 Years, 24 Days, 13 Hours, 54 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-18-09 (2 Years, 30 Days, 8 Hours, 9 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 140 Days, 0 Hour, 5 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.3321 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 18.4133 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.9818 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 32.28
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 175.32
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.03 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Mike Baker

I finally hit the 40 day mark


----------



## Nfld Sapper

> Time wasted for Nfld Sapper
> 
> Birthday 1977-01-24 (30 Years, 309 Days, 10 Hours, 30 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2001-30-04 (6 Years, 206 Days, 11 Hours, 30 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 59 Days, 20 Hours, 39 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 21.2842 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.4978 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.5316 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 63.95
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 2560.04
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.15 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Mike Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 53 Days, 10 Hours, 39 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 175 Days, 22 Hours, 5 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 43 Days, 14 Hours, 44 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 8.643 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.063 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.6969 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 41.4 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 513.46 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.06 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## JBoyd

Time well wasted for JBoyd

Birthday 1981-01-19 (26 Years, 313 Days, 11 Hours, 29 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2007-26-10 (26 Days, 13 Hours, 9 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 2 Days, 18 Hours, 7 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 0.2708 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 10.3785 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0281 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 19.54 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 188.32 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.45 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## GAP

Time wasted for GAP

Birthday 0001-01-01 (37 Years, 334 Days, 16 Hours, 59 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-10-03 (1 Year, 256 Days, 19 Hours, 7 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 102 Days, 13 Hours, 26 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.4928 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 16.4942 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.7411 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 31.44 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 190.59 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *


----------



## 211RadOp

I'm still a light weight  

Time wasted for 211RadOp

Birthday 1966-07-28 (41 Years, 127 Days, 12 Hours, 6 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-16-08 (1 Year, 97 Days, 13 Hours, 56 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 15 Days, 7 Hours, 4 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 3.065 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.3063 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1013 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 84.71 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 2561.99 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.16 *


----------



## armyvern

>

Time wasted for ArmyVern

Birthday 1968-10-03 (39 Years, 59 Days, 12 Hours, 31 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2005-18-09 (2 Years, 65 Days, 6 Hours, 46 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 145 Days, 19 Hours, 44 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.5635 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 18.336 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.0201 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 32.6 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 177.8 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.03 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Mike Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 86 Days, 17 Hours, 56 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 209 Days, 5 Hours, 21 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 46 Days, 17 Hours, 31 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 9.1266 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.138 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.7427 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 42.27 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 519.4 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 * 

Not too bad since my last update. In the past month or so I have logged in about 3 days. Now I am sure someone else will come along to have something more extravagant (Vern I am looking at you   )


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Time wasted for The NFLD Grinch

Birthday 1977-01-24 (30 Years, 342 Days, 18 Hours, 3 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2001-30-04 (6 Years, 239 Days, 19 Hours, 3 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 67 Days, 21 Hours, 13 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 21.5164 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 2.7938 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.6011 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 61.33 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 2195.05 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.13 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.

 :nana:


----------



## Mike Baker

At least I am beating you in Cost of a Subscription, % Of Your Life Online In Total, and % Of Your Life Online Since Registration ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary

Date Registered	2000-12-06 (7 Years, 196 Days, 19 Hours, 8 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	186 Days, 20 Hours, 13 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	16.5008 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	6.7898 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	1.1204 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	56.87
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	837.58
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.05 *


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> At least I am beating you in Cost of a Subscription, % Of Your Life Online In Total, and % Of Your Life Online Since Registration ;D



Yeah but it proves I got a life  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Yeah but it proves I got a life  ;D


Total Time Logged In 67 Days, 21 Hours, 13 Minutes 

Heh, can't be much of one ;D  (I kid, of course)


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yeah but over 6 Years, 239 Days, 19 Hours, 3 Minutes ago so................


----------



## Mike Baker

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Yeah but over 6 Years, 239 Days, 19 Hours, 3 Minutes ago so................


True I suppose. I am just over 20 days off from you, and I haven't been here for two years yet.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

;D


----------



## NL_engineer

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Yeah but it proves I got a life  ;D



 : ya right

j/k


----------



## Mike Baker

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Total Time Logged In	186 Days, 20 Hours, 13 Minutes


Nice, third overall. 

Mr. Wallace is pulling ahead of Mr. Bobbitt fast too, and Vern is making more ground. (Is this turning into a race to 365 days?)


----------



## medaid

Date Registered	2005-08-04 (2 Years, 261 Days, 9 Hours, 29 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	29 Days, 5 Hours, 34 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	11.8363 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	2.9486 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.349 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	29.09
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	986.6
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.13 *


I'm not using my share of minutes it seems... I've barely progressed at all


----------



## armyvern

>



> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (39 Years, 93 Days, 10 Hours, 15 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-18-09 (2 Years, 99 Days, 4 Hours, 30 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 151 Days, 22 Hours, 23 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 5.787 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 18.3231 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 1.0604 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 31.81
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 173.6
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## navymich

Time wasted for angelmich

Birthday	1973-07-25 (34 Years, 162 Days, 10 Hours, 29 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2005-13-02 (2 Years, 315 Days, 20 Hours, 58 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	128 Days, 5 Hours, 34 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	8.3188 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	12.2608 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	1.0199 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	128.59
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	1048.79
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.03 *

My subscription cost has dropped since I last posted here.  Guess it's a good investment!  Or I spend too much time online here....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Vern you're now in the lead for "% Of Your Life Online Since Registration":

ArmyVern		18.3238%
George Wallace		16.0622%
GAP		15.8523%


----------



## armyvern

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Vern you're now in the lead for *"% Of Your Life* Online Since Registration":
> 
> ArmyVern		18.3238%
> George Wallace		16.0622%
> GAP		15.8523%



Begging the question -- "What life??"  >

Really -- I enjoy it around here. I have an awesome life; I never realized one could squish so much fun into so little time!!


----------



## Mike Baker

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Vern you're now in the lead for "% Of Your Life Online Since Registration":
> 
> ArmyVern		18.3238%
> George Wallace		16.0622%
> GAP		15.8523%


Nice. I am just over 9% too! Where do I sit Mike, 7th, 8th?


----------



## navymich

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Vern you're now in the lead for "% Of Your Life Online Since Registration":
> 
> ArmyVern		18.3238%
> George Wallace		16.0622%
> GAP		15.8523%



Do you have a 'Top 10' List for that like time online, Mike?


----------



## armyvern

airmich said:
			
		

> Do you have a 'Top 10' List for that like time online, Mike?



Here's a link to the visible Top 10s:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=stats

I imagine that Mr B. has to maipulate his programming to obtain further breakdowns of those visible stats.

I like this one:



> Total page views: 65267448



That's a LOT of page views!!


----------



## Sig_Des

Wow, Trinity's goal of having the biggest thread is now complete. Headlines.


----------



## armyvern

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Wow, Trinity's goal of having the biggest thread is now complete. Headlines.



Too bad none of it really counts for anything ... Can you say _Radio Chatter_?


----------



## PMedMoe

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Too bad none of it really counts for anything ... Can you say _Radio Chatter_?



The best thread in the Forum!!!!   ;D


----------



## NL_engineer

Time well wasted for NL_engineer

2005-14-12 (2 Years, 12 Days, 8 Hours, 50 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	28 Days, 18 Hours, 51 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	9.0889 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	3.8776 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.3524 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	82.9
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	2138.02
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.13 *


----------



## Nfld Sapper

You're just a young pup here  ;D


----------



## armyvern

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> You're just a young pup here  ;D



_Look Who's Talking IV._

 >


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yeah yeah mistress of the night   ;D


----------



## Burrows

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Wow, Trinity's goal of having the biggest thread is now complete. Headlines.



I don't think you were here for "The Gratuitous All Caps Thread Pt 2"


----------



## Michael OLeary

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Wow, Trinity's goal of having the biggest thread is now complete. Headlines.



That's easily solved.  --  "Headlines (part 2)" --  But if one's self-esteem is dependent on the number of idiotic responses get posted in a meaningless internet thread, then why would we undermine his fragile ego.


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Mike Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 112 Days, 9 Hours, 0 Minute ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 234 Days, 20 Hours, 26 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 50 Days, 0 Hour, 5 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 9.4953 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.336 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.7915 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 42.53 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 510.21 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 * 


Finally hit 50 days


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Time wasted for NFLD Sapper

Birthday 1977-01-24 (31 Years, 26 Days, 22 Hours, 37 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2001-30-04 (6 Years, 288 Days, 23 Hours, 37 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 80 Days, 0 Hour, 4 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 21.8568 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.2272 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.7054 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 57.8 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1791.14 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.11 *


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Mike Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 136 Days, 6 Hours, 43 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 258 Days, 18 Hours, 8 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 52 Days, 21 Hours, 7 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 9.8364 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.4777 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.8339 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 42.68 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 503.48 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 * 


Not bad I must say ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Time wasted for Bruce Monkhouse

Birthday 1960-05-10 (47 Years, 312 Days, 7 Hours, 41 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2002-11-11 (5 Years, 117 Days, 7 Hours, 41 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 180 Days, 9 Hours, 57 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 11.1197 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 9.2886 %   
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.0329 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 30.51 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 328.51 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.

_
I guess it's cheaper than a porn addiction..........._


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Mike Baker

Birthday 0001-01-01 (38 Years, 93 Days, 0 Hour, 41 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 299 Days, 7 Hours, 7 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 58 Days, 0 Hour, 9 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.7575 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.732 %  
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.4154 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 42.66 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 488.55 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 * 

Whoa, thats pretty, uhh, good? 

And just hit 58 days logged in ;D


----------



## armyvern

No, actually it sucks!!  >

Ohhhh grow up would you!!?? 



> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (39 Years, 182 Days, 21 Hours, 27 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-18-09 (*2 Years, 188 Days, 15 Hours, 43 Minutes ago*)
> Total Time Logged In *169 Days, 11 Hours, 32 Minutes *
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 6.3716 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration *18.4488* %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total *1.1755* %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 30.05
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 162.89
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Mike Baker

:-[

My mom thinks its good.

 ;D
Baker


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Baker

Birthday 0001-01-01 (38 Years, 109 Days, 22 Hours, 18 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 316 Days, 4 Hours, 44 Minutes ago) 
_Total Time Logged In 60 Days, 0 Hour, 2 Minutes _ 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.8727 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.8083 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.4292 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 42.9 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 487.05 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 * 


FINALLY! ;D


----------



## Drummy

Baker said:
			
		

> Time wasted for Baker
> 
> Birthday 0001-01-01 (38 Years, 109 Days, 22 Hours, 18 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 316 Days, 4 Hours, 44 Minutes ago)
> _Total Time Logged In 60 Days, 0 Hour, 2 Minutes _
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 4.8727 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.8083 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.4292 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 42.9
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 487.05
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 *
> 
> 
> FINALLY! ;D



Mike, there's something wrong in your chart. It shows your birthday as 0001-01-01. So, you are either 7 years old or 107 years old, but it also says that you are 38+ years old.   ;D

Is anybody else seeing this?

Drummy


----------



## Mike Baker

Drummy said:
			
		

> Mike, there's something wrong in your chart. It shows your birthday as 0001-01-01. So, you are either 7 years old or 107 years old, but it also says that you are 38+ years old.   ;D
> 
> Is anybody else seeing this?
> 
> Drummy


Yeah I know, I just don't have it in my profile for PERSEC (you know I have been on here too long when...)


----------



## Yrys

Drummy said:
			
		

> Mike, there's something wrong in your chart. It shows your birthday as 0001-01-01. So, you are either 7 years old or 107 years old, but it also says that you are 38+ years old.   ;D
> 
> Is anybody else seeing this?
> 
> Drummy



Are you asking if you'Re hallucinating  ;D ?

Answer : nope   !


----------



## Mike Baker

Yrys said:
			
		

> Are you asking if you'Re hallucinating  ;D ?
> 
> Answer : nope   !


Birthday 0001-01-01 (38 Years, 109 Days, 22 Hours, 18 Minutes ago)


----------



## Yrys

Baker said:
			
		

> Birthday 0001-01-01 (38 Years, 109 Days, 22 Hours, 18 Minutes ago)



Good news : you don't have to wait for any birthday before applying : "Sir, the website affirm that I'm 38 years old, I swear !"


----------



## Mike Baker

Yrys said:
			
		

> Good news : you don't have to wait for any birthday before applying : "Sir, the website affirm that I'm 38 years old, I swear !"


Didn't have to anyway 


Edit:
Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 193 Days, 17 Hours, 45 Minutes ago) 

There, fixed it


----------



## Drummy

OK Mike, seen thanks. I just thiught that something might be wrong with the system.

Drummy


----------



## Yrys

Drummy said:
			
		

> OK Mike, seen thanks. I just thiught that something might be wrong with the system.



So you think all is well with the sysem when "Birthday 0001-01-01" equal "38 Years, 109 Days, 22 Hours, 18 Minutes"   ?



			
				Baker said:
			
		

> Birthday 0001-01-01 (38 Years, 109 Days, 22 Hours, 18 Minutes ago)


----------



## Kyu

Well, in computers the 0 date means December 31 1969  23:59:59. It's the beginning of the so called Unix era. So it has been 38 Years, 109 Days, 22 Hours, 18 Minutes since the beginning of that era.


----------



## armyvern

Damn ...

I didn't drop down to 38 ...  



> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (39 Years, 200 Days, 3 Hours, 53 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-18-09 (2 Years, 205 Days, 22 Hours, 8 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 175 Days, 17 Hours, 32 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 6.4836 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 18.7762 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 1.2174 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 29.83
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 158.87
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Drummy

Time wasted for Drummy

Birthday 1938-10-02 (69 Years, 209 Days, 7 Hours, 31 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2000-20-11 (7 Years, 143 Days, 8 Hours, 31 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 100 Days, 0 Hour, 1 Minute 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 10.6258 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.706 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.3938 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 1180.34 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 31849.44 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.1 * 

Just rolled over the 100 day mark this morning. Not bad considering it only took 7+ years to get there.  ;D

Drummy


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 225 Days, 19 Hours, 19 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 348 Days, 6 Hours, 45 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 64 Days, 0 Hour, 1 Minute 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 11.0916 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.9728 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.9952 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 43.62 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 486.1 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 * 



Finally got to where I wanted to get, for total time online that is. (Don't know why I set a mark to get at, guess it just means I have no life )

Baker


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Time wasted for NFLD Sapper

Birthday 1977-01-24 (31 Years, 132 Days, 12 Hours, 49 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2001-30-04 (7 Years, 29 Days, 13 Hours, 49 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 100 Days, 0 Hour, 0 Minute 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 22.5776 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.8691 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.8736 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 58.35 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1508.02 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.1 *


----------



## Yrys

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Time wasted for NFLD Sapper
> 
> Total Time Logged In 100 Days, 0 Hour, 0 Minute



Hum   , did you tweak the "Total Time Logged In" a bit   ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Nope caught it just as it rolled over.


----------



## Yrys

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Nope caught it just as it rolled over.



Well since you P.M. me at 14:03:05 with 100 days, 12 minutes, from your assertion

and your stat now say : Temps total passé en ligne:  	100 jours, 18 minutes.", I'll believe you  !


----------



## Mike Baker

Hey Sapper I only need 35 more days on here to get to the 100 mark ;D


Time wasted for Baker

Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 241 Days, 13 Hours, 13 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (1 Year, 364 Days, 0 Hour, 39 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 65 Days, 17 Hours, 4 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 11.3088 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 9.0136 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.0193 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 44.03 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 488.51 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 *


----------



## armyvern

10 for 200!! 



> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (39 Years, 247 Days, 22 Hours, 30 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-18-09 (2 Years, 253 Days, 16 Hours, 45 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 190 Days, 9 Hours, 53 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 6.7921 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 19.3568 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 1.3147 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 29.97
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 154.85
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online


----------



## Mike Baker

And again, Vern does something to beat me  


Baker


----------



## PMedMoe

Baker said:
			
		

> And again, Vern does something to beat me
> 
> 
> Baker



But you love it.......


----------



## NL_engineer

Baker said:
			
		

> And again, Vern does something to beat me
> 
> 
> Baker



Well Mr. Baker at the rate you are going it shouldn't take long to catch up to NF sapper  ;D  Vern's just toooo far ahead  ;D


----------



## Sony33

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Birtday	1961-05-26 (16331 Days, 0 Hours, 51 Minutes)
> Date Registered	Wednesday, 10 November 2004 23:58 (455 Days, 23 Hours, 53 Minutes)
> Total Time Logged In	42 Days, 14 Hours, 3 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered At Army.ca	2.7922 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration	9.339 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total	0.2608 %
> 
> Holy crap!  I didn't spend this much time with my wife..... another mystery solved!



LOL


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Deadpan

Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 276 Days, 9 Hours, 11 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-30-05 (2 Years, 33 Days, 20 Hours, 36 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 70 Days, 0 Hour, 0 Minute 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 11.7854 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 9.164 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.08 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 45.26 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 493.92 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 * 



70 days! Boo yah! ;D

-Dead


----------



## MedTechStudent

Birthday	1990-01-01 (18 Years, 191 Days, 19 Hours, 27 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2007-29-10 (251 Days, 8 Hours, 47 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	14 Days, 15 Hours, 39 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	3.7174 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	5.829 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.2167 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	55.97
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	960.13
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.09 *


Pffft what ever I could have spent 3.7 % of my lie eating Eggos instead.  I took a higher path.


----------



## Springroll

Time wasted for Springroll

Birthday 1978-03-22 (30 Years, 115 Days, 15 Hours, 4 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2005-21-07 (2 Years, 352 Days, 7 Hours, 48 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 20 Days, 19 Hours, 23 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 9.781 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.9225 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.188 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 29.96 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1558.55 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.18 *


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Time wasted for Ex-Dragoon

Birthday 1968-07-19 (39 Years, 363 Days, 18 Hours, 10 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2003-04-10 (4 Years, 277 Days, 19 Hours, 10 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 108 Days, 3 Hours, 45 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 11.9037 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.2238 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.7409 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 24.16 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 388.21 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.06 *


----------



## armyvern

OMFG.



> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (39 Years, 294 Days, 0 Hour, 28 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-18-09 (2 Years, 299 Days, 18 Hours, 43 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 198 Days, 16 Hours, 1 Minute
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 7.0877 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 19.2922 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 1.3674 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 30.07
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 155.86
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.



I have just realized that I spend a HELL of a lot of time here. And, that I'm almost f'n 40.


----------



## Mike Baker

> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 19.2922 %





Vern, you are a prime example of a person who also really likes this site, maybe a little too much ;D

But I'm catching up  




> Time wasted for Deadpan
> 
> Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 288 Days, 9 Hours, 11 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2006-30-05 (2 Years, 45 Days, 20 Hours, 36 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 71 Days, 8 Hours, 10 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 11.9485 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 9.1951 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 1.0987 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 45.76
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 497.66
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 *




-Dead


----------



## PMedMoe

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Vern, you are a *prim* example of a person
> 
> -Dead



I think you meant *prime*.  Vern is a lot of things but prim is a word that doesn't come to mind when I think of her.....


----------



## Mike Baker

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think you meant *prime*.  Vern is a lot of things but prim is a word that doesn't come to mind when I think of her.....


Sorry, I was out in the sun too long with my tin foil hat on  ;D


-Deadpan


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think you meant *prime*.  Vern is a lot of things but prim is a word that doesn't come to mind when I think of her.....



What the hell are you trying to say??

Those who know me ... know I'm an angel. Those who know me well ... call me angel!!  >

(Stupidiots are everywhere though ...   8))


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OMFG.
> 
> I have just realized that I spend a HELL of a lot of time here. And, that I'm almost f'n 40.



You are farther away from being 40 then I am


----------



## PMedMoe

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> What the hell are you trying to say??



Please!  I meant it as a compliment!!  Really!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You know I worship you!


----------



## medicineman

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> You are farther away from being 40 then I am



EEEEEK - so am I.

MM


----------



## Mike Baker

Woo! 73 days on here! ;D



> Time wasted for Deadpan
> 
> Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 299 Days, 8 Hours, 26 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2006-30-05 (2 Years, 56 Days, 19 Hours, 51 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 73 Days, 0 Hour, 1 Minute
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 12.0969 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 9.2779 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 1.1223 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 46.35
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 499.57
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 *


----------



## navymich

Haven't posted much lately, but I'm finally getting some time to catch up on my reading here.  Nothing like being lazy on leave!  ;D

Time wasted for airmich

Birthday	1973-07-25 (35 Years, 9 Days, 8 Hours, 33 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2005-13-02 (3 Years, 162 Days, 19 Hours, 1 Minute ago)
Total Time Logged In	140 Days, 20 Hours, 37 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	9.8385 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	11.1989 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	1.1018 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	131.29
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	1172.31
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.04 


The calculation for age is off by a few days though.....


----------



## emmiee

Ok just for laughs I went to see "time wasted"  Ummmm oh, Mr. Bobbit!  I think there's a glitch somewhere here.

Time wasted for emmiee

Birthday 0001-01-01 (2008 Years, 327 Days, 12 Hours, 59 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2005-29-12 (2 Years, 208 Days, 16 Hours, 53 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 8 Days, 21 Hours, 20 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 0.128 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 0.9469 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0012 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 256 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 27034.68 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.42 * 

Last I knew I wasn't 2008 years old!!!!!!!   You know how touch women are about their age !!!!!  

emma the not 2008 years old!


----------



## Mike Baker

emmiee said:
			
		

> Ok just for laughs I went to see "time wasted"  Ummmm oh, Mr. Bobbit!  I think there's a glitch somewhere here.
> 
> Time wasted for emmiee
> 
> Birthday 0001-01-01 (2008 Years, 327 Days, 12 Hours, 59 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-29-12 (2 Years, 208 Days, 16 Hours, 53 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 8 Days, 21 Hours, 20 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 0.128 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 0.9469 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0012 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 256
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 27034.68
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.42 *
> 
> Last I knew I wasn't 2008 years old!!!!!!!   You know how touch women are about their age !!!!!
> 
> emma the not 2008 years old!


:rofl:


I think you need to change your age in your profile, that may be the problem 


-Deadpan


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Woo! 73 days on here! ;D



Small fry.

Time wasted for NFLD Sapper

Birthday 1977-01-24 (31 Years, 190 Days, 13 Hours, 26 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2001-30-04 (7 Years, 87 Days, 14 Hours, 26 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 102 Days, 14 Hours, 57 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 22.968 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 3.8834 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.8919 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 58.43 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1504.68 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.1 

 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Small fry.


Yeah but you were on here way back when it was in the wee stages of growth.


I think I'm coming along nicely, thank you very much 

-Dead


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Yeah but you were on here way back when it was in the wee stages of growth.
> 
> 
> I think I'm coming along nicely, thank you very much
> 
> -Dead



I guess then I should head back to my cave then  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I guess then I should head back to my cave then  ;D


Nah, you have work to do, where as I don't 



-Dead


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Nah, you have work to do, where as I don't
> 
> 
> 
> -Dead



I'm on leave till Tues small fry  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I'm on leave till Tues small fry  ;D


Damn, and I leave Tuesday until Sunday, with limited internet access! Argh!


I'll make believe I'm on here when I'm getting my MRI done 

-Dead(the small fry)pan


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Damn, and I leave Tuesday until Sunday, with limited internet access! Argh!
> 
> 
> I'll make believe I'm on here when I'm getting my MRI done
> 
> -*Dead(the small fry)pan*



 :rofl:

Good luck with that MRI btw.


----------



## NL_engineer

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Nah, you have work to do, where as I don't
> 
> 
> 
> -Dead



He doesn't work  ;D, so don't let him fool you in to thinking so  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

This may be appropriate......


----------



## Mike Baker

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This may be appropriate......


In 289 days I can use it. 


deadpan


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for Deadpan

Birthday 1990-10-04 (17 Years, 346 Days, 18 Hours, 48 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-05-30 (2 Years, 104 Days, 6 Hours, 14 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 78 Days, 16 Hours, 3 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 12.7333 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 9.4298 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.2007 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 47.46 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 503.28 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 * 



That's also 1,888 Hours! 

What a great life though! ;D

-Deadpan


----------



## S.Stewart

Time wasted for S.Stewart

Birthday 1985-09-13 (23 Years, 3 Days, 23 Hours, 59 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-02-04 (2 Years, 219 Days, 4 Hours, 49 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 7 Days, 16 Hours, 17 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 11.3014 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 0.809 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0914 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 197.46 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 24408.02 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.49 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## armyvern

Oh my ...  :-[



> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (39 Years, 353 Days, 0 Hour, 7 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-09-18 (2 Years, 358 Days, 18 Hours, 22 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 206 Days, 19 Hours, 50 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 7.4634 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 18.9965 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 1.4178 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 29.72
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 156.45
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Well, since I broke one of those big numbers today, here are my stats:
--------------------
Time wasted for E.R. Campbell

Birthday	1942-06-10 (66 Years, 128 Days, 18 Hours, 22 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2004-10-06 (3 Years, 359 Days, 0 Hour, 23 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	100 Days, 4 Hours, 10 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	6.0037 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	6.8895 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.4136 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	32.7
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	474.67
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 *


----------



## Mike Baker

Time wasted for The Beaver

Birthday 1990-10-04 (18 Years, 15 Days, 9 Hours, 50 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-05-30 (2 Years, 137 Days, 21 Hours, 16 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 85 Days, 22 Hours, 1 Minute 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 13.1789 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 9.8997 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.3047 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 50.85 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 513.67 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.



_Almost_ 86 days now ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

I hit a big number recently too, I guess I'll post the results:

Time wasted for Mike Bobbitt

Date Registered	2000-06-11 (8 Years, 126 Days, 11 Hours, 15 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	250 Days, 2 Hours, 32 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	23.6942 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	8.2097 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	1.9452 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	41.01
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	499.59
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.04 *


----------



## GAP

:crybaby: I've slowed down lately but that's based on far less time than you Mike.....

Time wasted for GAP

Birthday 0001-01-01 (2009 Years, 43 Days, 11 Hours, 16 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2006-03-10 (2 Years, 218 Days, 18 Hours, 25 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 124 Days, 0 Hour, 42 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 0.1294 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 13.0727 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.0169 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 29.53 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 225.86 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.03 *


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Some of you folks are major army.ca junkies 

Date Registered 2003-10-04 (5 Years, 13 Days, 22 Hours, 16 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 117 Days, 11 Hours, 4 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 0.2508 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.3875 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.016 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 24.08 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 377.05 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.06 *


----------



## Mike Baker

Date Registered 2006-05-30 (2 Years, 153 Days, 20 Hours, 8 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 90 Days, 0 Hour, 0 Minute 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 13.3887 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 10.1829 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.3634 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 52.68 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 517.37 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


90 days! Is that good or bad?


----------



## armyvern

BIG bump ...

I forgot about this thread!!



> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (41 Years, 110 Days, 7 Hours, 41 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-09-18 (4 Years, 116 Days, 0 Hour, 56 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 251 Days, 21 Hours, 2 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 10.4544 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 15.9816 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 1.6708 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 31.36
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 196.22
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.02 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## GAP

Time wasted for GAP

Birthday	0001-01-01 (2010 Years, 132 Days, 8 Hours, 8 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2006-03-10 (3 Years, 307 Days, 15 Hours, 17 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	152 Days, 12 Hours, 17 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	0.1912 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	10.8732 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0208 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	30.03
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	276.16
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.03 *

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## PMedMoe

GAP said:
			
		

> Time wasted for GAP
> 
> *Birthday	0001-01-01 (2010 Years, 132 Days, 8 Hours, 8 Minutes ago)*



Wow, you're OLD!


----------



## The Bread Guy

I feel like a mere pup compared to the elder statesmen/women here  ;D



> Time wasted for milnews.ca
> 
> Birthday	1961-10-08 (48 Years, 107 Days, 13 Hours, 27 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered	2005-07-31 (4 Years, 165 Days, 1 Hour, 22 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In	78 Days, 5 Hours, 52 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	9.2188 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration	4.8149 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total	0.4439 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	18.97
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	394.02
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.08 *


----------



## armyvern

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I feel like a mere pup compared to the elder statesmen/women here  ;D





Besides, you sleep more than 8 hours a week (even a night perhaps!!??) ... I've got lots of time to surf.  Tonight, while you sleep, I'll write you up a very nasty PM about you're having just called me old above.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Blah.....

Time wasted for NFLD Sapper

Birthday 1977-01-24 (32 Years, 360 Days, 14 Hours, 31 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2001-05-01 (8 Years, 257 Days, 15 Hours, 31 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 223 Days, 18 Hours, 57 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 26.3911 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 7.0426 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.8586 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 61.56 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 874.08 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.05 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## kratz

Mike,

Since post # 1 in 2006, the link http://army.ca/php/timewasted.php

Does not recognize the new sites (Navy.ca, Milnet.ca or Air-Force.ca) so a small program update is needed on our well wasted time. *cheesy grin*

Time wasted for kratz
Birthday	0001-01-01 (2010 Years, 132 Days, 14 Hours, 43 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2006-04-13 (3 Years, 273 Days, 20 Hours, 28 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	75 Days, 15 Hours, 16 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	0.1865 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	5.5255 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0103 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	168.08
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	3041.9
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)
$0.07 *

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

kratz said:
			
		

> Mike,
> Time wasted for kratz
> Birthday	0001-01-01 (2010 Years, 132 Days, 14 Hours, 43 Minutes ago)



Another dinosaur I see 

 ;D


----------



## Old Sweat

And after decades of productive contributions to Canadian society, Sweatie fell under the army.ca wagon.

Birthday 1939-11-20 (70 Years, 70 Days, 15 Hours, 9 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2005-01-10 (5 Years, 2 Days, 4 Hours, 43 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 108 Days, 12 Hours, 50 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 7.1317 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 5.94 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.4236 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 64.96 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 1093.58 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.07 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## The Bread Guy

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Tonight, while you sleep, I'll write you up a very nasty PM about you're having just called me old above.  ;D



Called?  No.  Hinted?  Maybe in the eye of the beholder  ;D

Strangely enough, you're not the first person to mention that my sleep patterns are better than most.  Mind you, when I was doing shift work, not so much...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

kratz said:
			
		

> Mike,
> 
> Since post # 1 in 2006, the link http://army.ca/php/timewasted.php
> 
> Does not recognize the new sites (Navy.ca, Milnet.ca or Air-Force.ca) so a small program update is needed on our well wasted time. *cheesy grin*



Well that was easy:

http://navy.ca/php/timewasted.php
http://air-force.ca/php/timewasted.php
http://milnet.ca/php/timewasted.php



The stats behind the scenes are centralized... so as long as you're logged in, time you log under navy.ca or whichever site will still be logged to your single account here.


Cheers
Mike

P.S. It would be wrong of me to post in this tread without including this:

Birthday	1973-08-02 (36 Years, 171 Days, 16 Hours, 54 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2000-06-12 (9 Years, 215 Days, 16 Hours, 54 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	280 Days, 20 Hours, 44 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	26.2979 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	8.0231 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	2.1099 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	41.11
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	512.45
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.04


----------



## kratz

I knew it was an easy fix, but maybe post # 1 could include an edit: with the site you quoted? I ask this becasue new members who have paid subscriptions may not want to read 22 pages to find the link.  :nod:

edit: for spelling.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Good idea... I've added them all to my first reply (post #2) so folks can pick the one that's applicable to them.


----------



## armyvern

kratz said:
			
		

> I knew it was an easy fix, but maybe post # 1 could include an edit: with the site you qutoed? I ask this becasue new members who have paid subscriptions may not want to read 22 pages to find the link.  :nod:



Good to link them here too though ... my settings show my "most recent posts at top" ergo ... this IS page 1 for me. I've got to go to page 22 to get the original link. All depends on your site settings.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Time for an update I suppose...

Birthday	1973-08-02 (37 Years, 102 Days, 17 Hours, 53 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2000-06-12 (10 Years, 146 Days, 16 Hours, 53 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	292 Days, 20 Hours, 43 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	27.9011 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	7.7136 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	2.1522 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	40.36
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	523.18
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.05 *

And just for fun: Hey, Mike Bobbitt, you have 6098 messages, 68 are new.


----------



## PMedMoe

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> And just for fun: Hey, Mike Bobbitt, you have 6098 messages, 68 are new.


----------



## HavokFour

Birthday	1992-01-04 (18 Years, 308 Days, 17 Hours, 41 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2010-07-11 (114 Days, 21 Hours, 10 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	5 Days, 20 Hours, 44 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	1.6701 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	5.1043 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0852 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	50.26
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	984.7
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.21 *

 8)


----------



## armyvern

Ahhhh man,

Did that year long French course ever suck down my stats.  



> Time wasted for ArmyVern
> 
> Birthday 1968-10-03 (42 Years, 41 Days, 19 Hours, 17 Minutes ago)
> Date Registered 2005-09-18 (5 Years, 47 Days, 11 Hours, 32 Minutes ago)
> Total Time Logged In 290 Days, 14 Hours, 49 Minutes
> % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 12.1813 %
> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 15.5205 %
> % Of Your Life Online In Total 1.8906 %
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 33.19
> Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 213.86
> Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.03 *
> 
> * Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## wildman0101

Question:
My Army.ca and Milnet.ca time 
is the same. Correct. 
So to get an average I add
1. my army.ca time to
2. my mil.net time devided by
two would give me my average
time. or is this inconcluisive?
And if there is a formula what is 
my average?
Scoty B.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Scotty,

Both times are the same... You have just a single account that works across all the 'sites' but your info is stored only once.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## armyvern

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Question:
> My Army.ca and Milnet.ca time
> is the same. Correct.
> So to get an average I add
> 1. my army.ca time to
> 2. my mil.net time devided by
> two would give me my average
> time. or is this inconcluisive?
> And if there is a formula what is
> my average?
> Scoty B.



Scoty,

Here's the link for the computer to sort it out for you automatically.

http://army.ca/php/timewasted.php


----------



## Mike Baker

Date Registered	2006-05-30 (4 Years, 292 Days, 22 Hours, 49 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	120 Days, 8 Hours, 29 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	0.2388 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	6.8658 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0164 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	65.3
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	951.11
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.05 *


Even after not being on here for a while, I still have spent over 6% of my life on here since I registered. Not really sure if that's a bad thing or not.


----------



## Edward Campbell

This post marks something of a milestone for me, it is my 10,000th, so it is appropriate that I use it to note my "time well wasted."

----------
*Time wasted for E.R. Campbell*

Birthday	1942-06-10 (69 Years, 293 Days, 9 Hours, 41 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2004-10-06 (7 Years, 158 Days, 13 Hours, 42 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	273 Days, 14 Hours, 15 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	10.6505 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	10.0824 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	1.0738 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	39.4
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	390.79
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.04 *
------


*Thanks for Army.ca, Mike!*


----------



## PMedMoe

10,000 posts.  Wow!


----------



## Sadukar09

Time wasted for Sadukar09

Birthday	1992-01-21 (20 Years, 56 Days, 9 Hours, 20 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2011-09-23 (170 Days, 23 Hours, 7 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	2 Days, 3 Hours, 23 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	2.324 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	1.2523 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0291 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	58.17
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	4645.04
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.58 *

 :-[

Not enough time wasted.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Congratulations on reaching 10,000 and thanks for wasting so much time here!

Might as well update my stats while I'm here:

Time wasted for Mike Bobbitt

Date Registered	2000-06-12 (11 Years, 276 Days, 9 Hours, 34 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	308 Days, 4 Hours, 4 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	30.4302 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	7.1811 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	2.1852 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	39.15
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	545.23
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.05 *


----------



## PMedMoe

Here's mine:

Date Registered 2006-11-17 (5 Years, 117 Days, 0 Hour, 59 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In   220 Days, 8 Hours, 15 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here   11.319 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration   11.346 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total   1.2843 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)   47.76 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)   420.91 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)   $0.03 *


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Time wasted for PPCLI Guy

Date Registered	2004-04-27 (7 Years, 321 Days, 11 Hours, 7 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	50 Days, 18 Hours, 19 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	15.8881 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	1.7648 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.2804 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	29.8
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	1688.59
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.2 *


----------



## cupper

Time wasted for cupper

Birthday	1966-09-27 (45 Years, 178 Days, 12 Hours, 39 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2006-05-23 (5 Years, 294 Days, 13 Hours, 2 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	9 Days, 14 Hours, 34 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	12.7656 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	0.4533 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0579 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	23.1
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	5095.4
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.78 *


----------



## armyvern

Time wasted for ArmyVern

Birthday	1968-10-03 (43 Years, 171 Days, 15 Hours, 31 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2005-09-18 (6 Years, 177 Days, 7 Hours, 46 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	323 Days, 11 Hours, 28 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	14.9201 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	13.6643 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	2.0387 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	33.88
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	247.98
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.03 *

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Time wasted for jollyjacktar

Birthday	1962-01-15 (50 Years, 69 Days, 14 Hours, 38 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2006-05-30 (5 Years, 287 Days, 18 Hours, 18 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	31 Days, 23 Hours, 27 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	11.5328 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	1.5135 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.1746 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	32.7
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	2160.78
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.23 *


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Time wasted for Bruce Monkhouse

Birthday 1960-05-10 (51 Years, 319 Days, 14 Hours, 38 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2002-11-11 (9 Years, 124 Days, 13 Hours, 38 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 319 Days, 20 Hours, 31 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 18.0071 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 9.3811 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 1.6893 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 37.83 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 403.23 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 * 


Wow, this Remembrance Day will be 10 years on this site...............


----------



## armyvern

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Wow, this Remembrance Day will be 10 years on this site...............



We should break out the pickles in celebration!!  >


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Pickles for everyone!!!


----------



## Jed

Time wasted for Jed

Birthday 1953-12-26 (58 Years, 91 Days, 16 Hours, 59 Minutes ago) 
Date Registered 2005-04-03 (6 Years, 345 Days, 2 Hours, 15 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 37 Days, 16 Hours, 58 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 11.9233 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.4874 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1773 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 174.03 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 11700.44 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.23 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## ModlrMike

Might as well join the party:

Time wasted for ModlrMike

Birthday	1960-07-01 (51 Years, 267 Days, 17 Hours, 55 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2006-07-23 (5 Years, 234 Days, 6 Hours, 14 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	58 Days, 23 Hours, 44 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	10.9055 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	2.8646 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.3124 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	55.41
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	1934.33
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.13


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Time wasted for NFLD Sapper

Birthday 1977-01-24 (35 Years, 76 Days, 8 Hours, 1 Minute ago) 
Date Registered 2001-05-01 (10 Years, 338 Days, 8 Hours, 1 Minute ago) 
Total Time Logged In 319 Days, 1 Hour, 23 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 31.0344 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 7.9998 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 2.4827 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 69.19 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 864.94 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 * 

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Edward Campbell

I may talk about _strategic constipation_ but I, clearly, do not suffer from _keyboard constipation_; it's only been nine months since my last update, but I have posted 1,000 times!

Based on having reached that dubious milestone, 11,000 posts, I offer:


Birthday:	                                                                 1942-06-10 (70 Years, 186 Days, 10 Hours, 59 Minutes ago)
Date Registered:	                                                     2004-10-06 (8 Years, 51 Days, 15 Hours, 0 Minute ago)
Total Time Logged In:	                                             316 Days, 7 Hours, 51 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here:	         11.5464 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration:	                10.6449 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total:	                                  1.2291 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time):	      41.41
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time):	         389.05
Cost of a Subscription (per hour):	                           $0.04 *

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## GAP

Time wasted for GAP

Birthday	0001-01-01 (2013 Years, 86 Days, 10 Hours, 7 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2006-03-10 (6 Years, 261 Days, 16 Hours, 30 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	256 Days, 22 Hours, 32 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	0.3336 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	10.4801 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.035 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	32.37
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	308.9
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.03 *

Way too much time on here.......I'll try to taper off......next week......meh  :


----------



## George Wallace

Babes.


Date Registered 2004-01-24                           (8 Years, 308 Days, 9 Hours, 25 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In                                        1 Year, 54 Days, 15 Hours, 8 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here   14.9273 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration         12.9981 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total                           1.9403 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 25.54 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)   196.48 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)                       $0.03 * 





I have cut back a lot though...... ;D


----------



## my72jeep

Time wasted for my72jeep

Date Registered 2004-12-05 (7 Years, 356 Days, 16 Hours, 3 Minutes ago) 
Total Time Logged In 31 Days, 14 Hours, 7 Minutes 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 17.1381 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.0849 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.1859 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 74.45 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 6862.2 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.32 * 
* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Time wasted for NFLD Sapper

Birthday	1977-01-24 (35 Years, 314 Days, 11 Hours, 56 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2001-05-01 (11 Years, 211 Days, 11 Hours, 56 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	343 Days, 13 Hours, 16 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	32.2892 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	8.1286 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	2.6246 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	70.45
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	866.73
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.04 *

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## 421_434_226

Time wasted for Gizmo 421

Birthday	1961-01-20 (51 Years, 322 Days, 12 Hours, 1 Minute ago)
Date Registered	2008-03-23 (4 Years, 248 Days, 1 Hour, 59 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In	1 Day, 13 Hours, 1 Minute
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	9.0196 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	0.0903 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0081 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	22.67
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	25098.36
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$4.05 *


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> % Of Your Life Online Since Registration 6.7137 %
> 
> I can't wait for the back pay........ :cheers:





Date Registered 2002-11-11
11 Years, 89 Days, 14 Hours, 53 Minutes ago 
Total Time Logged In 1 Year, 42 Days, 12 Hours, 1 Minute 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 20.9103 % 
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 9.9279 % 
% Of Your Life Online In Total 2.0759 % 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 43.87 
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 441.85 
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 * 


...and still no back pay. :-*


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Date Registered	2001-05-01
12 Years, 283 Days, 16 Hours, 0 Minute ago
Total Time Logged In	1 Year, 26 Days, 13 Hours, 24 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	34.4776 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	8.3959 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	2.8947 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	72.9
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	868.22
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.04 *

Yeah so where is mine too    ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy

Since folks are sharing ....

Birthday	1961-10-08
52 Years, 133 Days, 16 Hours, 3 Minutes ago
Date Registered	2005-07-31
8 Years, 191 Days, 3 Hours, 57 Minutes ago
Total Time Logged In	211 Days, 21 Hours, 32 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	16.2772 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	6.8109 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	1.1086 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 	20.55
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	301.69
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	 $0.05 *


----------



## cupper

Birthday	1966-09-27
47 Years, 143 Days, 23 Hours, 46 Minutes ago
Date Registered	2006-05-23
7 Years, 260 Days, 0 Hour, 8 Minutes ago
Total Time Logged In	37 Days, 1 Hour, 17 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	16.2727 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	1.3163 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.2142 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	33.08
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	2513.09
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.27 *


----------



## Edward Campbell

Sometime, doubtless last month, I crossed another line: 


Birthday	1942-06-10 (71 Years, 259 Days, 9 Hours, 5 Minutes ago)
Date Registered	2004-10-06 (9 Years, 124 Days, 13 Hours, 6 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In 1 Year, 10 Days, 18 Hours, 3 Minutes  :-\ 
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	13.0263 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	11.0206 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	1.4356 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	39.97
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	362.69
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.03 *


----------



## Edward Campbell

This is another "milestone" of sort, my 15,001st post:

Birthday: 1942-06-10 (72 Years, 130 Days, 8 Hours, 27 Minutes ago)
Date Registered: 2004-10-06 (9 Years, 360 Days, 12 Hours, 27 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In: 1 Year, 47 Days, 2 Hours, 49 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here: 13.8034 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration: 11.3048 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total: 1.5604 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time): 39.56
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time): 349.97
Cost of a Subscription (per hour): $0.03 *


----------



## kratz

Congratulations on your milestone E.R.C. 
I haven't seen this for quite awhile:


Time wasted for kratz
Birthday: 1973-07-12 (41 Years, 90 Days, 9 Hours, 36 Minutes ago)
Date Registered: 2006-04-13 (8 Years, 171 Days, 13 Hours, 22 Minutes ago)
Total Time Logged In: 161 Days, 11 Hours, 22 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here: 20.5345 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration: 5.2234 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total: 1.0726 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time): 176.84
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time): 3385.43
Cost of a Subscription (per hour): $0.07 *


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Birthday 1977-01-24 37 Years, 258 Days, 9 Hours, 46 Minutes ago
Date Registered 2001-05-01 13 Years, 155 Days, 9 Hours, 46 Minutes ago
Total Time Logged In 1 Year, 60 Days, 22 Hours, 47 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 35.6046 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 8.6921 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total 3.0948 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)74.76
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)860.03
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.04 *

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## cupper

Birthday1966-09-27
48 Years, 15 Days, 3 Days, 19 Hours, 41 Minutes ago (seems to be an error somewhere)
Date Registered 2006-05-23
8 Years, 131 Days, 20 Hours, 3 Minutes ago
Total Time Logged In 42 Days, 19 Hours, 59 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here 17.4034 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration 1.4035 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total 0.2443 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time) 34.06
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time) 2426.64
Cost of a Subscription (per hour) $0.26 *

* Calculated as if the user had been a paid subscriber since registration, with a $30 annual subscription rate. This figure shows the total subscription cost divided by the number of hours the user has been online.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

1959-05-03
Hmmm combined with Tanknet, CGN, WOT, BF2 and Skyrim it's a wonder that I have any life at all......

55 Years, 165 Days, 13 Hours, 33 Minutes ago
Date Registered	2004-01-26
10 Years, 251 Days, 11 Hours, 33 Minutes ago
Total Time Logged In	46 Days, 15 Hours, 19 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	19.2756 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	1.1954 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.2304 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	13.77
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	1152.2


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Fixed up the display a bit, it was wonky from some recent updates.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Another couple of milestones: I think this will be my 16,650th post and with it I will have collected 400,000+ MilPoints, so I'm clearly spending too much time posting on Army.ca:  

     Birthday	1942-06-10
     Time Since Birthday	73 Years, 117 Days, 11 Hours, 23 Minutes ago
     Date Registered	2004-10-06
     Time Since Date Registered	10 Years, 347 Days, 15 Hours, 24 Minutes ago
     Total Time Logged In	1 Year, 83 Days, 20 Hours, 5 Minutes  
     % Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	14.9375 %
     % Of Your Life Online Since Registration	11.2275 %
     % Of Your Life Online In Total	1.6771 %
     Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	38.82
     Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	345.76
     Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.03 *


----------



## GAP

Not far behind you in wasted time...... 

 Time Since Birthday	2016 Years, 17 Days, 10 Hours, 20 Minutes ago
Date Registered	2006-03-10
Time Since Date Registered	9 Years, 192 Days, 16 Hours, 43 Minutes ago
Total Time Logged In	299 Days, 15 Hours, 4 Minutes
% Of Your Life You've Been Registered Here	0.4726 %
% Of Your Life Online Since Registration	8.6157 %
% Of Your Life Online In Total	0.0407 %
Average Minutes Between Posts (Online Time)	34.41
Average Minutes Between Posts (Real Time)	399.35
Cost of a Subscription (per hour)	$0.04 *


----------



## 211RadOp

GAP said:
			
		

> Not far behind you in wasted time......
> 
> Time Since Birthday	2016 Years, 17 Days, 10 Hours, 20 Minutes ago



Man you're old!   ;D


----------

